# Korean Plastic Surgery Clinics to Avoid (w/ evidence)



## myforumyork

Hey there, 

I've been looking to get rhinoplasty and facial contouring surgery in Korea for the past 2 years. I've researched clinics on Purseforum, Korean websites such as Naver (I'm not Korean, I can just read the language and understand a little bit - what I don't understand, I translate with an online translator). 

During the two years, I have made a list of clinics that I would personally avoid, either because of botched results or no safety regulations. This is my own personal opinion. I advise each individual to conduct their own research and see what clinics they prefer. I am in no way a professional. Just looking to help people out. 

The list shows like this:
*Clinic Name *
Date of source (MM/DD/YYYY)
(SOURCE) 
Link to source 


*Teuim*

12.08.2017

Girl says her fat-graft did not go well and that her eyelid surgery is just okay

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/1-year-after-des-epi-teuim-fat-graft-fresh-advice.976415/





*Regen*

11.08.2018

Girls says that Regen messed up her v-line and her nerve is too exposed now. 

Another commenter said that their thread-lifting experience was not good 

Many mixed reviews on purseblog (proceed with caution) 

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/avoid-regen-at-all-costs.999133/




*Grand*

03.11.2015

Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.

source:https://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2797577&memberNo=3471622



*Grand/Opera/HERSHE *

12.25.2013

False advertisement 

_“Therefore, the Fair Trade Commission announced on August 22 that it has corrected 13 plastic surgery hospitals and clinics that mislead consumers with false and exaggerated advertisements through internet homepages and banner advertisements. In addition, the plastic surgeons and clinics who have been caught issued a public order on the homepage to clarify that they received corrective orders. The FTC advised that even if you are not a plastic surgeon under the Medical Law, it is necessary to confirm whether or not a plastic surgeon is treating a cosmetic surgery in order to reduce damages such as cosmetic side effects, considering that a doctor's license qualifies for cosmetic surgery.” _

_*Corrective measures for 13 PS clinics *_

source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950


Korean PS (Closed)
Izien Plastic Surgery
Korean (Closed)
Orange Clinic
Romian PS 
Lapians Clinic 
Opera PS 
HERSHE 
Ping Clinic 
Star Fleur 
DMIPS 
Korea Plastic Surgery 
Grand Plastic Surgery 



*Wonjin*

09.05.2019

A woman who underwent eye surgery at a famous plastic surgery in Seoul cannot open her right eye properly for six months after surgery.

In the news, Plastic Surgery is shown in mosaic, but this is undoubtedly Wonjin.

source: 



*View* 

09.04.2019

Leaked tens of thousands of customer information.

The customer's real name, mobile phone number and consultation details were leaked

source: 




*ID*

06.07.2017 

*"*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.

The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea. A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.

source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235

12.06.2018

“A staff member of ID Hospital (ID Plastic Surgery) who leaked a plastic video of a celebrity customer was confirmed to have left the hospital.”

source: http://www.topdaily.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56110#098P

03.12.2016

Facial contour surgery botched 

source: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital





*Jewelry*

03.16.2015

Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.

source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956

07.27.106

tax evasion

source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280



*TL PS*

01.24.2017

It's a fire accident in an operating room.

source: http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326

Members on purseblog say they got their ps done by Dr.Choi from TLPS and hates it 

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blacklist-of-the-korean-plastic-surgery.989495/page-3



*GNG *

05.22.2018

Some girls surgery was botched, they cut too much of her jawbone and weren’t listening to her requests, although she provided a lot of pictures showing the results that she wished to achieve. 

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gng-hospital-stay-away-at-all-costs.988280/




*BK*

07.20.2012

tax evasion

source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html




*JW*

04.08.2015

“Jin Weikun, a native of Shanxi, a fashion trainer, model, and actor, victim of the South Korean JW Plastic Hospital. Last June, she united more than a dozen victims in South Korea to carry out collective rights protection, and they separately negotiated with the hospital that implemented the plastic surgery, but all came back to nothing.” 

“My chin was trimmed without formal consent

11In November 2013, Jin Weikun was attracted by a plastic reality show called "Wish List 2" called the Chinese version of Let Beauty, and he signed up to participate. Become a member of free plastic surgery in Korea.

1On January 14, 2014, she did a nipple reconstruction at the JW Plastic Hospital. Three days later, another face-lifting operation was performed, and 12 operations were performed in one day, including chin reshaping that Jin Weikun did not formally agree to. On the 4th of the following month, Jin Weikun did fat filling and areola tattooing again. After the operation, Jin Weikun noticed a crooked face. CT examination showed that the cheekbones were wide and narrow, the nose prosthesis was crooked, the bones of the nasolabial pad were asymmetric, and the angle of the jaw was asymmetric. After diagnosis, all facial operations failed, and the purpose of the operation may be to train hands.”

source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html




*Faceline*

04.08.2015

“At that time, the domestic "very beautiful network" recommended two Korean hospitals, Yuan Chen and Zhu Erli. Wu Yuanyuan visited the two hospitals under the leadership of the website. Because the price was too high, she found the FaceLine hospital on the TV show. On September 16, 2013, Wu Yuanyuan underwent a nose and hairline down surgery at FaceLine Plastic Surgery Hospital. A severe infection occurred immediately after the operation. After 2 months of anti-inflammatory treatment, a large scar of more than 20 cm in length was left on the forehead. The upper part of the scalp became unconscious and the hair fell off a lot. He underwent repair surgery on December 4, 2013 and June 19, 2014, respectively, and the repair failed. Wu Yuanyuan negotiated with the hospital on several occasions to defend his rights. The hospital blatantly slandered that he suffered from serious mental disorders and syphilis, and even used violence against him. He was repeatedly sent to the police station.”

source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html








*Secret/Faceline/Cinderella/Opera/Odyssey*

09.21.2017

“Seven hospitals and clinics, including Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Kangnam Peter Hospital, Odyssey Dental Clinic, Pop Plastic Surgery, Cinderella Plastic Surgery, and Pohair, received false corrections and introductions. Secret and Faceline Plastic Surgery posted photo before and after molding on the homepage and maximized the molding effect by putting the model face on the pictures after the molding and wearing circle lenses and shooting in a professional studio. Secret plastic surgery deceived consumers by using the phrase, “holding 10,000 or more surgical know-hows” without any objective evidence. Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Gangnam Peter Hospital, and Odyssey Dental Clinic have allegedly posted false posts on blogs and Internet cafés that the advertising agency actually treated at the hospital. Cinderella Plastic Surgery and Pohair Clinic have posted their introductions and recommendations on external blogs without notifying them that they have been written by hospital staff.”

source: https://news.joins.com/article/21956660




*April31*

12.2018 (P.S date - not sure)

NadineP had her rhinoplasty revision done from April31 

Surgery was botched 

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/nadinep.620890/


----------



## huongkhanmoon

thanks for creating this thread. I feel like there are not many reliable clinics left though


----------



## fatbunnies

This thread should be pinned


----------



## chococatx

IOU: high possibility for another eye revision

I also went there for consult, and got the vibe they just want your money and uncooperative.

Source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ughts-on-these-clinics.1005406/#post-32914275


----------



## gqwiththesteez

IMO every clinic is going to have a dissatisfied customer simply on numbers. I've seen a few of those sources and would have to agree. But the thread you shared on Regen I posted on and I even asked Dr. Oh about that particular patient. There is a reason she does not share pictures on PS and Real self. She actually did post on Real self but everyone was complimenting her pics which went against her 'negative review'.


----------



## Pakune

It’s like you have to avoid most Korean clinics lol


----------



## meeneeme

wow thank you so much!


----------



## krod2017

Bump


----------



## rhunapo886

wow so what are the good clinics to now choose from thanks for sharing


----------



## myforumyork

** UPDATE ** 
(Again, every clinic has good and bad reviews. Whoever is reading should make their own decisions based on which clinic/doctor they choose. The only reason I post these clinics is not because of the result- which can differ from patient to patient- but things like clinics not doing proper aftercare if the surgery goes wrong, or forging documents.)

*Namu*
01.25.2019

@ifterms  has permanent brow loss and scarring (Dr. Kirk botched a brow lift), and the clinic also apparently forged documents.

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/ifterms.661292/



*Braun
07.21.2017*
@Height received rhinoplasty, which 2 years later, resulted in uneven incision scar and a big depression on one side of the nose. Now, they brush her off when she tries to contact them.

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/height.504002/

*02.12.2018*
@hohohalmoni stated that "Last year I also went to Braun for a butterfly implant consultation (a procedure that is done by inserting butterfly-shaped silicon implants into the sunken area next to the alars to improve smile lines and flat cheeks) that only they proceed, but they were rude and pushy about me putting a deposit, so I immediately crossed them off the list." 

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...y-just-fishished.885801/page-13#post-32043707

*03.06.2017*
@mirabelle7 stated "Wow that's shocking to know. I actually considered Braun for FC but no way am I letting them rip me off  A friend of mine had her primary rhino done at Braun. Not sure how much she paid but the result was too masculine for her liking and she ended up having a revision done." 

source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/need-to-know-braun-prices.948429/page-3#post-31131204


----------



## Pepelau

Thanks for sharing this, but just in my opinion, there is no clinic with 100% satisfied clients, nowhere in the world. According to your list, all english - speaking clinics must be avoided because one or two people said that they don't like the result or because of 2-7 years old news, some of which don't even state clinics names (?). And I totally agree with your advise on doing personal research, I would also recommend rely on face-to-face consultations and your feeling after it.


----------



## silverneedle

Thanks for compiling this list. This thread should be pinned imo. please also add clinics with death: Ollim , mvp, jaejun, before and after. grand and wonjin had deaths too but you already mentioned them

sources:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...nts-for-bone-contouring.979623/#post-32026542
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/for-awareness-another-surgery-clinic-death.1025738/
Death at MVP mentioned in miss orange's thread


----------



## silverneedle

I also know from experience that one popular clinic mentioned here is very not recommended. I wish I hadn't completely believed all the glowing reviews. 
to anyone reading this, if you see a glowing review on purse forum, please don't believe it that easily. look up the clinic's name using the search bar and read every post that comes up. pay more attention to the negative reviews than the positive ones. also, check the post history of the reviewer.

in fact many popular clinics have staff that are constantly monitoring purse forum and kakao ps groups. I respectfully disagree with other posters here that say all clinics will have unsatisfied clients anyway. most of the time botched results are caused by clinics that try to do as many surgeries as possible in a day. 

the exception is when someone is unsatisfied because the result is too natural or too dolly. this is not botched, only a matter of the doctor's style not matching your preferred aesthetic.


----------



## Ebichu7

silverneedle said:


> I also know from experience that one popular clinic mentioned here is very not recommended. I wish I hadn't completely believed all the glowing reviews.
> to anyone reading this, if you see a glowing review on purse forum, please don't believe it that easily. look up the clinic's name using the search bar and read every post that comes up. pay more attention to the negative reviews than the positive ones. also, check the post history of the reviewer.
> 
> in fact many popular clinics have staff that are constantly monitoring purse forum and kakao ps groups. I respectfully disagree with other posters here that say all clinics will have unsatisfied clients anyway. most of the time botched results are caused by clinics that try to do as many surgeries as possible in a day.
> 
> the exception is when someone is unsatisfied because the result is too natural or too dolly. this is not botched, only a matter of the doctor's style not matching your preferred aesthetic.



I totally agree with you. I noticed some people call it this way. Botched is something done WRONG, aesthetics can't be wrong. That's why it's so important to do research well, check before and after, so we end up looking as close as we can to our ideal version of ourselves.


----------



## krod2017

autheree said:


> Add this to the list too! This clinic is called Small Face clinic.
> 
> https://www.koreaboo.com/stories/ko...ent-bleed-death-gory-cctv-footage-will-shock/


That is horrible


----------



## krod2017

autheree said:


> Ya right? I think if anyone is looking to go to Korea for plastic surgery, you really have to do your research thoroughly! And oh, be careful of what u read on forums too! This guy works for View clinic.
> 
> https://telegra.ph/meet-koreas-1-plastic-surgery-internet-scammer-predator--troll-09-12


Damn,great research


----------



## Ebichu7

If you guys search 닥터 벤데타 on youtube you can hear about tragic plastic surgery cases in Korea, some with video footages. Not all videos have eng subtitles but recent ones usually have it~ 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcAr8jkpscsMfSeaNYzJwNg


----------



## myforumyork

Thank you guys so much for posting more information about other clinics, along with the links to prove it. I didn't expect so many people to end up reading this, but if it makes anyone's journey easier, than I am more than happy and thankful to all of you 

Some of you might have already heard this news, but here is another clinic:

*Ollim Plastic Surgery Clinic
03.06.2020

Hong Kong woman passes away after “after falling into a coma following a liposuction procedure and breast augmentation”, husband is suing clinic.*

*source*: http://koreajoongangdaily.joins.com/news/article/article.aspx?aid=3074645

https://www.scmp.com/news/article/3074354/hong-kong-family-woman-who-died-during-plastic-surgery-withdraws-lawsuit


----------



## myforumyork

@silverneedle has previously mentioned a death at MVP Plastic surgery. I just wanted to post the link of the article associated with that case. Thank you @silverneedle for sharing the news.

*MVP Plastic Surgery Clinic*

*09.12.2019

“20-year-old college student in a plastic surgeon in Apgujong-dong, Seoul, died of a brain surgery and was finally killed. This student dropped his blood pressure under anesthesia, and his heart stopped.”*


source: https://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=437&aid=0000191331


----------



## Goodluck_one

Does anyone know about the face dental?


----------



## Stargaze123

Everyone should avoid Regen too! Dr. Oh is the worst ! He performed a full v line on me without my consent and told me the next day he changed the mini v line we agreed to for a full v line. My jaw is almost all shaved off and numb I reviewed the scans with Oromaxillofacial surgeons and they said he cut my nerve line.
Dr lee is horrible too. Suyen and Alice Lee the consultants are unresponsive.
Read my thread


----------



## myforumyork

Hey guys, it's been a while since I last posted. I've been busy trying to compile news/articles/sources for many other plastic surgery clinics that I've been interested in. So far, I'm looking into The Face Dental, EverM, and EU Dental. Once I have enough information, I will post about these clinics. 

For now, I want to share some resources that would also help you guys in choosing your own PS hospital. 

*ILLEGAL BROKERS*: It's scary going to a new country to get plastic surgery, just to be ripped off by promoters/brokers. Here are some news sources explaining how they work to promote plastic surgery clinics and increase prices for the procedures:

_*South Korea detains 11 illegal plastic surgery brokers*_
https://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2015-05/27/content_20834305.htm 

*Police book illegal brokers*
http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/nation/2019/05/113_203056.html

"South Korea's Health Ministry has made a platform to report illegal brokers on the official medical tourism website www.medicalkorea.or.kr and added a new list of estimated costs of popular procedures in a bid to prevent overcharging." This website is in Korean, but with some help from an online translator or friend, it's very easy to navigate.


----------



## myforumyork

*TAX REFUND AND WHAT PROCEDURES QUALIFY*_*:  *_There are laws in Korea that stated for certain procedures you can get a tax refund from the government, if you are a foreigner.  These are the procedures you can get refunded on:

"Double Eye-lid, Rhinoplasty, Breast Surgery(reduction/augmentation), Liposuction, Face Lift, Facial bone contouring, Teeth Whitening, Laminate, Gingivoplasty, Orthognathic surgery

Nevus pigmentosus, Freckles, Lentigo, Chloasma, Pimple, Hair removal, Hair loss, Hair transplantation, Tattoo, Tattoo removal, Piercing, Lipolysis, Skin regeneration, Skin Whitening, Anti-aging, Pore tightening" (Visit Medical Korea, 2020)

"Dental treatments that require teeth realignment and braces are excluded. Reconstruction surgeries for congenital deformities or post-tumor removal are also excluded." (source: http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160401000159)

These websites below will show you how to get the refund, what documents/receipts are required, which hospitals offer the refund (as of March 2020):
https://english.visitmedicalkorea.c...o?domainCd=2&bbsCd=1001&seq=20160401141258262

https://myseoulsecret.com/korean-plastic-surgery-vat-refund/

You can also take your receipts from the clinic to a department store (Lotte, etc.) which will tell you if it is acceptable. If not, go back to the clinic and ask them for a proper one.


----------



## iamdepressed

This scares me  is there a way to make sure there is no ghost doctor? i want v-line surgery.


----------



## steph_0really

Great, super helpful post! Thank you! I am also worried about ghost doctors, botched surgeries etc. What hospitals can we trust in South Korea? I am in two-minds now.....do I risk surgery or do I be confident in my research and just go for it? Even at "good places" it is still a major risk.....


----------



## steph_0really

I have searched everywhere for reports on 365MC....is this a good lipo hospital?


----------



## Amanderson

Oh wow.. This is really interesting. These are really informative..


----------



## Enlighten99

I just checked the Korean association of plastic surgeons and it looks like Dr. oh and dr. Lee Seok jun are both suspended ! Anyone can go to the website and check his credentials! http://prskorea.co.kr/English/mobile/index.asp
I can’t believe he is still operating his hospital and he is suspended 
How dangerous
I feel so ill that they operated on me and ruined my face


----------



## timewalker1

Great post, really helps us who interested in plastic surgery a lot. Anyone here have cross bad news from Hanabi?


----------



## Fellxy

Hi girls! 

thanks for this very informative info about some PS in Korea. It’s always good to chats with other girls and make friend with your circle of girls who are interested in ps! sometime deciding alone is very hard and ended up thinking a lot. Hope girls that have great results/satisfied/not satisfied could share their story (: 

myself personally is planning for revision DES (lower crease, inner corner/epi scars reversal)  Let me know if you have any information or have done surgery/revision at these clinic listed below.. 

1.EVE PS
2.SHINSEUNG 
3. MVP
4.EURO PS
*Curious clinic *
1.EYEREMAKE 
http://www.eyeremake.com/m/index.html
(Doc only do eye surgery) Can’t find much info 

2.GIO PS (Geo/gio PS on google) https://instagram.com/gioplasticsurgery?igshid=xy7oi5cmbi1 (doc here seem good with scars revision) any info of this clinic would be greatly appreciated! Also, do let me know if there is any PS chat group to join (: pm me!


----------



## Gonetoday

Definitely avoid Dr. Oh from Regen 
Feel free to read my review 
He is arrogant and won’t talk to patients after the surgery 
The hospital is old and dusty 
I told them I didn’t want to do the procedure as I was on the table and said to stop they said no no bye bye and put me out


----------



## lalia2

Th


myforumyork said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've been looking to get rhinoplasty and facial contouring surgery in Korea for the past 2 years. I've researched clinics on Purseforum, Korean websites such as Naver (I'm not Korean, I can just read the language and understand a little bit - what I don't understand, I translate with an online translator).
> 
> During the two years, I have made a list of clinics that I would personally avoid, either because of botched results or no safety regulations. This is my own personal opinion. I advise each individual to conduct their own research and see what clinics they prefer. I am in no way a professional. Just looking to help people out.
> 
> The list shows like this:
> *Clinic Name *
> Date of source (MM/DD/YYYY)
> (SOURCE)
> Link to source
> 
> 
> *Teuim*
> 
> 12.08.2017
> 
> Girl says her fat-graft did not go well and that her eyelid surgery is just okay
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/1-year-after-des-epi-teuim-fat-graft-fresh-advice.976415/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regen*
> 
> 11.08.2018
> 
> Girls says that Regen messed up her v-line and her nerve is too exposed now.
> 
> Another commenter said that their thread-lifting experience was not good
> 
> Many mixed reviews on purseblog (proceed with caution)
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/avoid-regen-at-all-costs.999133/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand*
> 
> 03.11.2015
> 
> Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.
> 
> source:https://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2797577&memberNo=3471622
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand/Opera/HERSHE *
> 
> 12.25.2013
> 
> False advertisement
> 
> _“Therefore, the Fair Trade Commission announced on August 22 that it has corrected 13 plastic surgery hospitals and clinics that mislead consumers with false and exaggerated advertisements through internet homepages and banner advertisements. In addition, the plastic surgeons and clinics who have been caught issued a public order on the homepage to clarify that they received corrective orders. The FTC advised that even if you are not a plastic surgeon under the Medical Law, it is necessary to confirm whether or not a plastic surgeon is treating a cosmetic surgery in order to reduce damages such as cosmetic side effects, considering that a doctor's license qualifies for cosmetic surgery.” _
> 
> _*Corrective measures for 13 PS clinics *_
> 
> source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korean PS (Closed)
> 
> Izien Plastic Surgery
> 
> Korean (Closed)
> 
> Orange Clinic
> 
> Romian PS
> 
> Lapians Clinic
> 
> Opera PS
> 
> HERSHE
> 
> Ping Clinic
> 
> Star Fleur
> 
> DMIPS
> 
> Korea Plastic Surgery
> 
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> 
> 09.05.2019
> 
> A woman who underwent eye surgery at a famous plastic surgery in Seoul cannot open her right eye properly for six months after surgery.
> 
> In the news, Plastic Surgery is shown in mosaic, but this is undoubtedly Wonjin.
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> *View*
> 
> 09.04.2019
> 
> Leaked tens of thousands of customer information.
> 
> The customer's real name, mobile phone number and consultation details were leaked
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ID*
> 
> 06.07.2017
> 
> *"*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> 
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea. A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> 
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> 12.06.2018
> 
> “A staff member of ID Hospital (ID Plastic Surgery) who leaked a plastic video of a celebrity customer was confirmed to have left the hospital.”
> 
> source: http://www.topdaily.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56110#098P
> 
> 03.12.2016
> 
> Facial contour surgery botched
> 
> source: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewelry*
> 
> 03.16.2015
> 
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> 
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> 07.27.106
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> 
> *TL PS*
> 
> 01.24.2017
> 
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> 
> source: http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> Members on purseblog say they got their ps done by Dr.Choi from TLPS and hates it
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blacklist-of-the-korean-plastic-surgery.989495/page-3
> 
> 
> 
> *GNG *
> 
> 05.22.2018
> 
> Some girls surgery was botched, they cut too much of her jawbone and weren’t listening to her requests, although she provided a lot of pictures showing the results that she wished to achieve.
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gng-hospital-stay-away-at-all-costs.988280/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BK*
> 
> 07.20.2012
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JW*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “Jin Weikun, a native of Shanxi, a fashion trainer, model, and actor, victim of the South Korean JW Plastic Hospital. Last June, she united more than a dozen victims in South Korea to carry out collective rights protection, and they separately negotiated with the hospital that implemented the plastic surgery, but all came back to nothing.”
> 
> “My chin was trimmed without formal consent
> 
> 11In November 2013, Jin Weikun was attracted by a plastic reality show called "Wish List 2" called the Chinese version of Let Beauty, and he signed up to participate. Become a member of free plastic surgery in Korea.
> 
> 1On January 14, 2014, she did a nipple reconstruction at the JW Plastic Hospital. Three days later, another face-lifting operation was performed, and 12 operations were performed in one day, including chin reshaping that Jin Weikun did not formally agree to. On the 4th of the following month, Jin Weikun did fat filling and areola tattooing again. After the operation, Jin Weikun noticed a crooked face. CT examination showed that the cheekbones were wide and narrow, the nose prosthesis was crooked, the bones of the nasolabial pad were asymmetric, and the angle of the jaw was asymmetric. After diagnosis, all facial operations failed, and the purpose of the operation may be to train hands.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faceline*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “At that time, the domestic "very beautiful network" recommended two Korean hospitals, Yuan Chen and Zhu Erli. Wu Yuanyuan visited the two hospitals under the leadership of the website. Because the price was too high, she found the FaceLine hospital on the TV show. On September 16, 2013, Wu Yuanyuan underwent a nose and hairline down surgery at FaceLine Plastic Surgery Hospital. A severe infection occurred immediately after the operation. After 2 months of anti-inflammatory treatment, a large scar of more than 20 cm in length was left on the forehead. The upper part of the scalp became unconscious and the hair fell off a lot. He underwent repair surgery on December 4, 2013 and June 19, 2014, respectively, and the repair failed. Wu Yuanyuan negotiated with the hospital on several occasions to defend his rights. The hospital blatantly slandered that he suffered from serious mental disorders and syphilis, and even used violence against him. He was repeatedly sent to the police station.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secret/Faceline/Cinderella/Opera/Odyssey*
> 
> 09.21.2017
> 
> “Seven hospitals and clinics, including Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Kangnam Peter Hospital, Odyssey Dental Clinic, Pop Plastic Surgery, Cinderella Plastic Surgery, and Pohair, received false corrections and introductions. Secret and Faceline Plastic Surgery posted photo before and after molding on the homepage and maximized the molding effect by putting the model face on the pictures after the molding and wearing circle lenses and shooting in a professional studio. Secret plastic surgery deceived consumers by using the phrase, “holding 10,000 or more surgical know-hows” without any objective evidence. Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Gangnam Peter Hospital, and Odyssey Dental Clinic have allegedly posted false posts on blogs and Internet cafés that the advertising agency actually treated at the hospital. Cinderella Plastic Surgery and Pohair Clinic have posted their introductions and recommendations on external blogs without notifying them that they have been written by hospital staff.”
> 
> source: https://news.joins.com/article/21956660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April31*
> 
> 12.2018 (P.S date - not sure)
> 
> NadineP had her rhinoplasty revision done from April31
> 
> Surgery was botched
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/nadinep.620890/



thanks


----------



## chamievic08

Have you heard about DA plastic surgery? Was thinking of doing Facial contouring


----------



## Ray Jin

DA is famous for Facial Contouring and I havent heard bad news about them yet, Im currently searching for a hospital for FC as well. I heard from Korean friend that we should look for the doctor instead of the Clinic. Dr. Lee Dong Chan and Dr. Lee Sang Woo is famous in DA. Others famous one are Dr. Park from Wonjin and Dr. Lee Seok Jae from ID.


----------



## Tess34

Ray Jin said:


> DA is famous for Facial Contouring and I havent heard bad news about them yet, Im currently searching for a hospital for FC as well. I heard from Korean friend that we should look for the doctor instead of the Clinic. Dr. Lee Dong Chan and Dr. Lee Sang Woo is famous in DA. Others famous one are Dr. Park from Wonjin and Dr. Lee Seok Jae from ID.


Park Won Jin or Park Jangwoo?


----------



## vvvictoria

Wow how hard to gather these. Great job!


----------



## Happy Banana

Thank you very much!
Now I will definitely avoid thus clinics


----------



## myforumyork

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been active for a long while. I'm still trying to compile a list of the most common PS hospitals, and find evidence on whether they should be avoided or not. I have found some recent information on Fresh Plastic Surgery. Again, I try not to place reviews as evidence of whether the hospital should be avoided. I feel that whether an individual likes a result or considers it botched depends mainly on their personal taste. I usually try to focus on big incidents (death, fires, severely botched cases, fraud, etc.), or incidents which are considered ethically wrong. 

*Fresh Plastic Surgery Clinic
03.05.2020*
Fresh Plastic surgery has no anesthesiologist. This was brought to light by the user @MissOrange, who said: “Dr Hong at Fresh is excellent at facial fat graft and I have often named him and Dr Seo at MVP as the best in korea but was alarmed Dr Hong has no anaesthesiologist. You are comfortable with accepting this risk but many, especially those in the medical field in Western countries, are not as the risk of death is unacceptable and unnecessary. I wonder how much an anaesthesiologist would cost but surely if paying 4.4 million won to Fresh for breast fat transfer as I did it should include an anaesthesiologist to administer and monitor the effects of propofol, ketamine and midazolam (the same cocktail of drugs that were used in the HK heiress who died from the same operation, breast fat transfer)? In the UK, all anaesthesia for operations even iv sedation is administered by an anaesthesiologist. I was not prepared to risk death so cancelled 10 minutes before my surgery.”
*source:**https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-go-from-50-to-looking-20-with-plastic-surgery-rejuvenation.964094/page-122#post-33654836*

Here is a look at their website, which lists all the Doctors/medical team present at Fresh Plastic Surgery:*https://www.engfreshps.com/about-medicalteam*

It only lists Dr. Hong, but fails to mention any anesthesiologist. Anesthesiologists provide pain relief during and after the surgery, as well as “make a plan for the operation that takes into account the individual needs of the patient. They monitor the patient’s bodily functions, assess the best way to treat the vital organs, and provide a balance of medications suited to the individual’s needs. The functions they need to monitor include: heart rate and rhythm, breathing, blood pressure, body temperature, and fluid balance”. It’s especially important for a surgery clinic to have an anesthesiologist in their medical team, as well as throughout the entire day that they operate on patients. It would prevent minor issues from becoming almost lethal.


----------



## bbpuff

I've consulted with about a dozen famous plastic surgery clinics in Gangnam recently and JW plastic surgery was by far the most expensive not by just a little but wayyyyyy more expensive which simply proves they rip off foreigners more than any other plastic surgery clinic/hospital. Most famous/popular plastic surgery clinics in Korea including JK always charge foreigners about 2-4 times more than local Korean residents.


----------



## heymitch

Has anyone had any experience with Dr Seo Jae Won of Wonjin?


----------



## sugarboba

THANK YOU for this thread! It's so helpful. Gotta bump this.


----------



## bbiy

Would anyone happen to know anything about Modelo Clinic? They are apparently really well known and top notch when it comes to fillers. Can anyone vouch for them, or have anything I should know? I'm from Canada and seriously considering flying all the way there for fillers because the injectors in Canada are just... really far behind lol. Any help is really appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## lunarain

bbpuff said:


> I've consulted with about a dozen famous plastic surgery clinics in Gangnam recently and JW plastic surgery was by far the most expensive not by just a little but wayyyyyy more expensive which simply proves they rip off foreigners more than any other plastic surgery clinic/hospital. Most famous/popular plastic surgery clinics in Korea including JK always charge foreigners about 2-4 times more than local Korean residents.



I've been there in person and I can attest that your claim is true. How else would they pay for their own building and fancy interior decor?


----------



## jesenas

myforumyork said:


> Hey guys, sorry I haven't been active for a long while. I'm still trying to compile a list of the most common PS hospitals, and find evidence on whether they should be avoided or not. I have found some recent information on Fresh Plastic Surgery. Again, I try not to place reviews as evidence of whether the hospital should be avoided. I feel that whether an individual likes a result or considers it botched depends mainly on their personal taste. I usually try to focus on big incidents (death, fires, severely botched cases, fraud, etc.), or incidents which are considered ethically wrong.
> 
> *Fresh Plastic Surgery Clinic
> 03.05.2020*
> Fresh Plastic surgery has no anesthesiologist. This was brought to light by the user @MissOrange, who said: “Dr Hong at Fresh is excellent at facial fat graft and I have often named him and Dr Seo at MVP as the best in korea but was alarmed Dr Hong has no anaesthesiologist. You are comfortable with accepting this risk but many, especially those in the medical field in Western countries, are not as the risk of death is unacceptable and unnecessary. I wonder how much an anaesthesiologist would cost but surely if paying 4.4 million won to Fresh for breast fat transfer as I did it should include an anaesthesiologist to administer and monitor the effects of propofol, ketamine and midazolam (the same cocktail of drugs that were used in the HK heiress who died from the same operation, breast fat transfer)? In the UK, all anaesthesia for operations even iv sedation is administered by an anaesthesiologist. I was not prepared to risk death so cancelled 10 minutes before my surgery.”
> *source:**https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-go-from-50-to-looking-20-with-plastic-surgery-rejuvenation.964094/page-122#post-33654836*
> 
> Here is a look at their website, which lists all the Doctors/medical team present at Fresh Plastic Surgery:*https://www.engfreshps.com/about-medicalteam*
> 
> It only lists Dr. Hong, but fails to mention any anesthesiologist. Anesthesiologists provide pain relief during and after the surgery, as well as “make a plan for the operation that takes into account the individual needs of the patient. They monitor the patient’s bodily functions, assess the best way to treat the vital organs, and provide a balance of medications suited to the individual’s needs. The functions they need to monitor include: heart rate and rhythm, breathing, blood pressure, body temperature, and fluid balance”. It’s especially important for a surgery clinic to have an anesthesiologist in their medical team, as well as throughout the entire day that they operate on patients. It would prevent minor issues from becoming almost lethal.




You rock with this thread! Thank you so much.  I will be reading you.


----------



## gentaro

thank you for compiling this thread!! i will definitely be following it. surgery is always risky, but information like this helps a lot


----------



## Valenrina

Thanks for the list. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything detrimental on Hyundai PS and ASPS?


----------



## kakindo

avoid VIP Clinic Korea, my cousin did nose surgery there and turned out bad and very big tips


----------



## kakindo

What do you think about Fresh Plastic surgery, honestly it seems new, is it?


----------



## Gio_ca

OMG


----------



## ONLYONEOWNS

kakindo said:


> avoid VIP Clinic Korea, my cousin did nose surgery there and turned out bad and very big tips



they have also been proven to photoshop their results


----------



## yuneko-chan

Hi,
on the first posts, Opera PS is blacklisted too due to unfair advertisement. As Opera PS is on my shortlist too, I got a bit worried now, although these happenings are years ago. Are there other reasons why they are listed?
Thanks for any hint...


----------



## Kaycee09

this is so helpful!!!! is there anything or anyone hear anything about Dream Plastic?


----------



## yuneko-chan

@gloriawow 
Thank you for the helpful info, maybe I should just stay calm about this, it's good to hear that you have been satisfied


----------



## Maple2021

Any negative feedback on *Mind *plastic surgery? and *Item* Plastic surgery? *Wannabe, *and *Uvom? *


----------



## kawaii-bonita

Maple2021 said:


> Any negative feedback on *Mind *plastic surgery? and *Item* Plastic surgery? *Wannabe, *and *Uvom? *



I've heard pretty good things about Wannabe from what I read so far on the forum.


----------



## LikeAflowerInTheDawn

Thank you very much - this thread is really helpful!
I have a question though: when someone says that a clinic is "blacklisted" what does it mean? They are not allowed to operate or they are not recommended? Are they blacklisted by the Korean government of this forum?


----------



## santabell1122

Damn this is scary


----------



## tfdthroaway

LikeAflowerAtTheDawn said:


> Thank you very much - this thread is really helpful!
> I have a question though: when someone says that a clinic is "blacklisted" what does it mean? They are not allowed to operate or they are not recommended? Are they blacklisted by the Korean government of this forum?


No I think it is just not recommended/ try to avoid if possible


----------



## frantotee

Why view is not on the list?


----------



## morozhenoye

frantotee said:


> Why view is not on the list?


Why do you think it should be on the list?


----------



## pearl.lover

View also majorly photoshops the pictures. You could hardly recognise the person 

Here is the one from view
 
This is what the person usually looks like


----------



## picklesnpurses

With this being said , is there a list for plastic surgery clinics to go to?


----------



## gigapeni

picklesnpurses said:


> With this being said , is there a list for plastic surgery clinics to go to?


Unfortunately I think there are way too many clinics in SK and new clinics being created every day to have a list of approved clinics (e.g. Dr. Kim from Item is leaving to create his own him JT, so would that new clinic be included in the "recommended" list because it is Dr. Kim and he's known to have a good track record? Maybe he might have different practices at his new clinic so on the other hand, maybe not?), your best bet is to look through multiple forums and apps like Gangnam Unnie and babitalk and cross check clinic reviews across these platforms, there are guides how to navigate the korean apps peppered around the internet


----------



## sugartap

kakindo said:


> What do you think about Fresh Plastic surgery, honestly it seems new, is it?


I am considering them for my face and breast fat grafting as well as the body lipo.  I don't really know about other procedures, but the fat grafting and the lipo seems to be one of the best ones.  I've seen real results myself from my friends and it was pretty awesome


----------



## alicia K

Enlighten99 said:


> I just checked the Korean association of plastic surgeons and it looks like Dr. oh and dr. Lee Seok jun are both suspended ! Anyone can go to the website and check his credentials! http://prskorea.co.kr/English/mobile/index.asp
> I can’t believe he is still operating his hospital and he is suspended
> How dangerous
> I feel so ill that they operated on me and ruined my face


This dr lee is from where ??


----------



## alicia K

picklesnpurses said:


> With this being said , is there a list for plastic surgery clinics to go to?


Omg bruh we need this


----------



## nominana

Thank you for this!! But it sure feels like there's nowhere left to go...


----------



## raeflower

Thank you for sharing! I got vibes that cinderella and ID were bad but I'll be doing more research!


----------



## baobaozi

Just from online consultation, I can tell that cinderella is definitely off list


----------



## libertysky

pearl.lover said:


> View also majorly photoshops the pictures. You could hardly recognise the person
> 
> Here is the one from view
> 
> This is what the person usually looks like



ew no. it's like 50% harry potter + some botoxed lips


----------



## libertysky

a couple photo reviews of Opera lgtm. false advertising seems a light offense compared to the others in this thread


----------



## pearl.lover

libertysky said:


> ew no. it's like 50% harry potter + some botoxed lips


Haha it's bad to look like Harry Potter?


----------



## pearl.lover

raeflower said:


> Thank you for sharing! I got vibes that cinderella and ID were bad but I'll be doing more research!



Omg, I can't read people at all. How can you get good or bad vibes?


----------



## Surgerysearching

This thread came in handy, thank you!


----------



## corgeous

raeflower said:


> Thank you for sharing! I got vibes that cinderella and ID were bad but I'll be doing more research!



Someone warned on the rhinoplasty kakaochat group that Cinderella is on the blacklist for a few years alr! It used to be on my list....


----------



## wonhosies

Has anyone been to The Iron clinic?


----------



## midasbp999

Wow thanks a lot.


----------



## benjie22

Avoid Uvom plastic surgery at all cost!
Went there had my nose done almost 3,5 years ago and they lied about so many things.
For ex WHAT KIND OF IMPLANT THEY FKKING USED IN MY NOSE ??? thats not a little lie to tell. So yes extremely extremely angry and sad, haha sry for going on in all threads about em lying and stuff but honestly if we decide on I -shaped implant plus goretex + my own cartilage how u gonna go ahead and put an L implant in my nose??


----------



## rorose123

does anyone know about the face dental clinic? it’s my number one choice at the moment...


----------



## otsukare

Very helpful list but definitely sad now there seems to be so many crossed off! How can we do proper research into safety of a clinic? Is it basically just reading through everyone's reviews/forum posts? It does seem a bit tough without being in Korea and understanding the language or knowing people with personal experience who know the clinics


----------



## lyzlee21

What about ATOP, COCOLINE, NANA and ANSWER plastic surgery? I've heard great reviews so far but I want to know more experiences.


----------



## AngeloThinking

Guys does anyone have bad experience with EU dental?. they're my top choice but now korea seems a bad place to have double jaw surgery. any help please?


----------



## ohmejulia

thank you


----------



## ygejuniors

Thoughts on WANNABE plastic surgery?


----------



## emilylees

Thank you for the thread


----------



## retrothicc

lyzlee21 said:


> What about ATOP, COCOLINE, NANA and ANSWER plastic surgery? I've heard great reviews so far but I want to know more experiences.


 
I have personally DUG for dirt on NANA, and all I could find were some dissatisfied price bundles and I THINK one person who had results that they thought needed revision. I’ve decided to go with NANA for my undereye fat repositioning and thread lift precisely BECAUSE I couldn’t find anything. Hope that helps!


----------



## salemsmom

Hello, thanks for the thread! 
I‘m actually looking for a really trustworthy surgeon in Seoul for my left upper eyelid. I have a ptosis (got that after an eye infection when I was a child, so I didn’t born with that) and had already 4 surgery’s on that eyelid. The last one was a total fail (I can‘t close my eye, it has a scar, it’s asymmetric and I can’t blink equally)

I‘m so lost, can anyone please help me finding a doctor who can fix that?? I want my left eyelid to look the same as my original right eyelid.

I don’t go outside for over 4 years now (I‘m 22 btw) 

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## mycatmakesmehappy

Thanks for this information. Helps to know which clinics to steer away from and any other red flags we may not notice initially.


----------



## Kuromi_Love

Does anybody know something about view? Is this hospital safe? 
I will have some surgeries there and I’m very afraid that I could die while surgery or that they botch my face.


----------



## emilylees

Kuromi_Love said:


> Does anybody know something about view? Is this hospital safe?
> I will have some surgeries there and I’m very afraid that I could die while surgery or that they botch my face.


what surgery are you getting?


----------



## Kuromi_Love

emilylees said:


> what surgery are you getting?



Planned is V-Line, rhinoplasty, zygoma reduction and breast augmentation with Motiva. They want to do everything in one surgery.
I found them because they are offering a “doll line” V-Line surgery and rhinoplasty. It would be my dream to look as dolly as possible.


----------



## opal888

Hi Kuromi. Is view really good in doing doll line rhinoplasty? For other ps clinics, how would you describe a doll line rhino?


----------



## chocoberry52

Hello guys, is dr. Kim byung gun good with rhinoplasty? Ive reached out to their english consultant, Tanya, and she was pushing me to go with him eventhough base on their website, he is a maxillo facial expert not rhino? Also other than tax evasion, what are your thoughts with BK? My shortlist are BK, topclass, and dream. I want caucasian looking nose, im not korean but half asian. Ive been researching like forever but TBH im not satisfied with any ive been to. planning to do it this in July


----------



## Kuromi_Love

opal888 said:


> Hi Kuromi. Is view really good in doing doll line rhinoplasty? For other ps clinics, how would you describe a doll line rhino?



Unfortunately I don’t know anything about view... I’m also searching for honest reviews about view, they say that they never had medical accidents since 2005, but I don’t know if this is really true.
A doll-nose reminds me very much of a ski jump, sharp with a high nose tip and quite narrow. I think ID offers nearly the same, but they call it “Barbie nose job”.


----------



## opal888

Kuromi_Love said:


> Unfortunately I don’t know anything about view... I’m also searching for honest reviews about view, they say that they never had medical accidents since 2005, but I don’t know if this is really true.
> A doll-nose reminds me very much of a ski jump, sharp with a high nose tip and quite narrow. I think ID offers nearly the same, but they call it “Barbie nose job”.



Thanks Kuromi


----------



## alicia K

benjie22 said:


> Avoid Uvom plastic surgery at all cost!
> Went there had my nose done almost 3,5 years ago and they lied about so many things.
> For ex WHAT KIND OF IMPLANT THEY FKKING USED IN MY NOSE ??? thats not a little lie to tell. So yes extremely extremely angry and sad, haha sry for going on in all threads about em lying and stuff but honestly if we decide on I -shaped implant plus goretex + my own cartilage how u gonna go ahead and put an L implant in my nose??


HOLY thats awful!!!! thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mrinal

guys in addition to listing the names of clinics kindly list the name of the doctors to, since those ****heads bounce around different clinics.


----------



## mia89

This forum is extremely helpful, thank you for posting! 

I was thinking about getting FC and rhinoplasty at Banobagi but now I am unsure, I heard there was a death in 2020 but I couldn't find any articles about it. If anyone finds anything please kindly let me know, thanks in advance.


----------



## cloey

Kuromi_Love said:


> Unfortunately I don’t know anything about view... I’m also searching for honest reviews about view, they say that they never had medical accidents since 2005, but I don’t know if this is really true.
> A doll-nose reminds me very much of a ski jump, sharp with a high nose tip and quite narrow. I think ID offers nearly the same, but they call it “Barbie nose job”.


we had a couple of girls who had gotten their noses done at view, and had bad results. One girl, in particular, had it worse considering that her nose was angled to the side. She posted a recent review somewhere here on the forum if you wanted to know more.


----------



## Put

So i was looking for lip filler and just fillers in general. So do anybody knows about MUSE CLINIC , KODI , ATOP , NAMU , PPEUM ?


----------



## chaling10

corgeous said:


> Someone warned on the rhinoplasty kakaochat group that Cinderella is on the blacklist for a few years alr! It used to be on my list....


Can you add me to that Kakao group chat please


----------



## sknid1

Which place not on this list is best for eye bag surgery?


----------



## mels2

got mine done at view, my bridge is off centered and they didnt even tell me about my deviation problem till after. I have to had the docter push my nose back to where I think was centered and that doesnt really even help. My breathing is also a lil blocked. I will make a full on post of my whole procedure - I did FC (zy, jaw, chin ), nose, and butt lift.


----------



## retrothicc

Put said:


> So i was looking for lip filler and just fillers in general. So do anybody knows about MUSE CLINIC , KODI , ATOP , NAMU , PPEUM ?


I went to ppeum for laser hair removal twice. They speak English fluently, but they did briefly try to upcharge me almost triple my original quote. I told them I’d already received a price via WhatsApp and they honored that, thankfully. Dodgy pricing is pretty much universal in Korea though, and the procedure/facility was an absolute breeze. They later told me that the price I paid was for only two sessions. But I have it in writing that my price was for 6 sessions...so I’ll fight that battle when I’m back in Korea next year.

I’ve previously had lip fillers done at Beauty Park Medical Spa in Santa Monica, LA, and I would say ppeum is probably ideal for small med spa procedures such as laser work, filler, and Botox. I may be skeptical about threading, but filler would be a go from me!! I went to the ppeum location in myeongdong, by the way.

to make sure you receive the best prices, DO NOT wait until the day of your appointment to be quoted. Ppeum has the fatal flaw of having prices listed directly on their website for almost all procedures. I would do some digging, find out what they charge Koreans based on promotions on Instagram or website prices, and then compare prices of filler posted from other competitors. They will match. In my experience, juvederm in Korea should be between $250-$300 per cc. And Korean filler should be $150 per cc, or cheaper. Any more than that, and they are upcharging you. Message them on WhatsApp and get a quote from them in writing before you go.


----------



## retrothicc

For those asking about NANA, I just got under eye fat repositioning and a thread lift with them. That was about 1.5 weeks ago. I may post an in-depth review, if anyone is interested! Tldr; so far, so good. It felt a little bit rushed, but not terrible.

My price for everything was $1200. That’s under eye fat repositioning ($650) and threads ($70/thread, 8 threads total $560). These prices are cheap, and NANA is definitely much more affordable for foreigners, compared to other places.

I had promotional prices for both my procedures, contingent on writing three reviews on any site of my choosing. They have yet to contact me for that side of the deal, so I’m going to wait as long as possible to see my full results before I write.


----------



## auroraborealis082

retrothicc said:


> I went to ppeum for laser hair removal twice. They speak English fluently, but they did briefly try to upcharge me almost triple my original quote. I told them I’d already received a price via WhatsApp and they honored that, thankfully. Dodgy pricing is pretty much universal in Korea though, and the procedure/facility was an absolute breeze. They later told me that the price I paid was for only two sessions. But I have it in writing that my price was for 6 sessions...so I’ll fight that battle when I’m back in Korea next year.
> 
> I’ve previously had lip fillers done at Beauty Park Medical Spa in Santa Monica, LA, and I would say ppeum is probably ideal for small med spa procedures such as laser work, filler, and Botox. I may be skeptical about threading, but filler would be a go from me!! I went to the ppeum location in myeongdong, by the way.
> 
> to make sure you receive the best prices, DO NOT wait until the day of your appointment to be quoted. Ppeum has the fatal flaw of having prices listed directly on their website for almost all procedures. I would do some digging, find out what they charge Koreans based on promotions on Instagram or website prices, and then compare prices of filler posted from other competitors. They will match. In my experience, juvederm in Korea should be between $250-$300 per cc. And Korean filler should be $150 per cc, or cheaper. Any more than that, and they are upcharging you. Message them on WhatsApp and get a quote from them in writing before you go.



Can I ask how much your 6 sessions of laser hair removal was?


----------



## auroraborealis082

retrothicc said:


> For those asking about NANA, I just got under eye fat repositioning and a thread lift with them. That was about 1.5 weeks ago. I may post an in-depth review, if anyone is interested! Tldr; so far, so good. It felt a little bit rushed, but not terrible.
> 
> My price for everything was $1200. That’s under eye fat repositioning ($650) and threads ($70/thread, 8 threads total $560). These prices are cheap, and NANA is definitely much more affordable for foreigners, compared to other places.
> 
> I had promotional prices for both my procedures, contingent on writing three reviews on any site of my choosing. They have yet to contact me for that side of the deal, so I’m going to wait as long as possible to see my full results before I write.


Please post the in-depth review! Considering the under-eye myself.


----------



## retrothicc

auroraborealis082 said:


> Can I ask how much your 6 sessions of laser hair removal was?



so they charged me 49,000 and I only got 2 sessions done before I had to leave Korea. But in writing before my visit, they told me it was 60,000 for 5 sessions. (I just checked, and I misremembered it as 6)

As I was leaving my second session, I asked how many appointments we’re included and they said, “this Is it. You’ll have to be charged again for another few sessions.”


Mind you, when I got in there, they tried to charge me 179,000. I was just happy to work them down. But I didn’t realize they’d try to short me on my number of sessions. Just be careful with them. The service is amazing but they’re always trying to swindle you


----------



## retrothicc

auroraborealis082 said:


> Please post the in-depth review! Considering the under-eye myself.


I’ll make a new thread now


----------



## auroraborealis082

retrothicc said:


> so they charged me 49,000 and I only got 2 sessions done before I had to leave Korea. But in writing before my visit, they told me it was 60,000 for 5 sessions. (I just checked, and I misremembered it as 6)
> 
> As I was leaving my second session, I asked how many appointments we’re included and they said, “this Is it. You’ll have to be charged again for another few sessions.”
> 
> 
> Mind you, when I got in there, they tried to charge me 179,000. I was just happy to work them down. But I didn’t realize they’d try to short me on my number of sessions. Just be careful with them. The service is amazing but they’re always trying to swindle you


I’ve had laser hair removal for bikini area before about… 8 years ago. It was so painful and also not very effective. I figured the technology must have improved by now, surely, both in terms of pain and results.


----------



## retrothicc

auroraborealis082 said:


> I’ve had laser hair removal for bikini area before about… 8 years ago. It was so painful and also not very effective. I figured the technology must have improved by now, surely, both in terms of pain and results.



I've had laser resurfacing done for scarring, and that felt like a mild sunburn. The hair removal? It felt like a mosquito bite. Zero redness, zero irritation or breakouts, zero pain after the laser. I was honestly shocked. I had just come out of a 14 hour tattoo session and was prepared for discomfort but it's literally a _dream_. And the hair stays gone for a long time between sessions.

btw my experience thread with nana is up!


----------



## auroraborealis082

retrothicc said:


> I've had laser resurfacing done for scarring, and that felt like a mild sunburn. The hair removal? It felt like a mosquito bite. Zero redness, zero irritation or breakouts, zero pain after the laser. I was honestly shocked. I had just come out of a 14 hour tattoo session and was prepared for discomfort but it's literally a _dream_. And the hair stays gone for a long time between sessions.
> 
> btw my experience thread with nana is up!


Thanks!!


----------



## ungdigi

OMG thanks for the information.
It seems like many factory-like clinics are on the list.


----------



## ps4479

myforumyork said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've been looking to get rhinoplasty and facial contouring surgery in Korea for the past 2 years. I've researched clinics on Purseforum, Korean websites such as Naver (I'm not Korean, I can just read the language and understand a little bit - what I don't understand, I translate with an online translator).
> 
> During the two years, I have made a list of clinics that I would personally avoid, either because of botched results or no safety regulations. This is my own personal opinion. I advise each individual to conduct their own research and see what clinics they prefer. I am in no way a professional. Just looking to help people out.
> 
> The list shows like this:
> *Clinic Name *
> Date of source (MM/DD/YYYY)
> (SOURCE)
> Link to source
> 
> 
> *Teuim*
> 
> 12.08.2017
> 
> Girl says her fat-graft did not go well and that her eyelid surgery is just okay
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/1-year-after-des-epi-teuim-fat-graft-fresh-advice.976415/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regen*
> 
> 11.08.2018
> 
> Girls says that Regen messed up her v-line and her nerve is too exposed now.
> 
> Another commenter said that their thread-lifting experience was not good
> 
> Many mixed reviews on purseblog (proceed with caution)
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/avoid-regen-at-all-costs.999133/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand*
> 
> 03.11.2015
> 
> Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.
> 
> source:https://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2797577&memberNo=3471622
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand/Opera/HERSHE *
> 
> 12.25.2013
> 
> False advertisement
> 
> _“Therefore, the Fair Trade Commission announced on August 22 that it has corrected 13 plastic surgery hospitals and clinics that mislead consumers with false and exaggerated advertisements through internet homepages and banner advertisements. In addition, the plastic surgeons and clinics who have been caught issued a public order on the homepage to clarify that they received corrective orders. The FTC advised that even if you are not a plastic surgeon under the Medical Law, it is necessary to confirm whether or not a plastic surgeon is treating a cosmetic surgery in order to reduce damages such as cosmetic side effects, considering that a doctor's license qualifies for cosmetic surgery.” _
> 
> _*Corrective measures for 13 PS clinics *_
> 
> source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950
> 
> 
> Korean PS (Closed)
> Izien Plastic Surgery
> Korean (Closed)
> Orange Clinic
> Romian PS
> Lapians Clinic
> Opera PS
> HERSHE
> Ping Clinic
> Star Fleur
> DMIPS
> Korea Plastic Surgery
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> 
> 09.05.2019
> 
> A woman who underwent eye surgery at a famous plastic surgery in Seoul cannot open her right eye properly for six months after surgery.
> 
> In the news, Plastic Surgery is shown in mosaic, but this is undoubtedly Wonjin.
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> *View*
> 
> 09.04.2019
> 
> Leaked tens of thousands of customer information.
> 
> The customer's real name, mobile phone number and consultation details were leaked
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ID*
> 
> 06.07.2017
> 
> *"*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> 
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea. A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> 
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> 12.06.2018
> 
> “A staff member of ID Hospital (ID Plastic Surgery) who leaked a plastic video of a celebrity customer was confirmed to have left the hospital.”
> 
> source: http://www.topdaily.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56110#098P
> 
> 03.12.2016
> 
> Facial contour surgery botched
> 
> source: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewelry*
> 
> 03.16.2015
> 
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> 
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> 07.27.106
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> 
> *TL PS*
> 
> 01.24.2017
> 
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> 
> source: http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> Members on purseblog say they got their ps done by Dr.Choi from TLPS and hates it
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blacklist-of-the-korean-plastic-surgery.989495/page-3
> 
> 
> 
> *GNG *
> 
> 05.22.2018
> 
> Some girls surgery was botched, they cut too much of her jawbone and weren’t listening to her requests, although she provided a lot of pictures showing the results that she wished to achieve.
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gng-hospital-stay-away-at-all-costs.988280/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BK*
> 
> 07.20.2012
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JW*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “Jin Weikun, a native of Shanxi, a fashion trainer, model, and actor, victim of the South Korean JW Plastic Hospital. Last June, she united more than a dozen victims in South Korea to carry out collective rights protection, and they separately negotiated with the hospital that implemented the plastic surgery, but all came back to nothing.”
> 
> “My chin was trimmed without formal consent
> 
> 11In November 2013, Jin Weikun was attracted by a plastic reality show called "Wish List 2" called the Chinese version of Let Beauty, and he signed up to participate. Become a member of free plastic surgery in Korea.
> 
> 1On January 14, 2014, she did a nipple reconstruction at the JW Plastic Hospital. Three days later, another face-lifting operation was performed, and 12 operations were performed in one day, including chin reshaping that Jin Weikun did not formally agree to. On the 4th of the following month, Jin Weikun did fat filling and areola tattooing again. After the operation, Jin Weikun noticed a crooked face. CT examination showed that the cheekbones were wide and narrow, the nose prosthesis was crooked, the bones of the nasolabial pad were asymmetric, and the angle of the jaw was asymmetric. After diagnosis, all facial operations failed, and the purpose of the operation may be to train hands.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faceline*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “At that time, the domestic "very beautiful network" recommended two Korean hospitals, Yuan Chen and Zhu Erli. Wu Yuanyuan visited the two hospitals under the leadership of the website. Because the price was too high, she found the FaceLine hospital on the TV show. On September 16, 2013, Wu Yuanyuan underwent a nose and hairline down surgery at FaceLine Plastic Surgery Hospital. A severe infection occurred immediately after the operation. After 2 months of anti-inflammatory treatment, a large scar of more than 20 cm in length was left on the forehead. The upper part of the scalp became unconscious and the hair fell off a lot. He underwent repair surgery on December 4, 2013 and June 19, 2014, respectively, and the repair failed. Wu Yuanyuan negotiated with the hospital on several occasions to defend his rights. The hospital blatantly slandered that he suffered from serious mental disorders and syphilis, and even used violence against him. He was repeatedly sent to the police station.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secret/Faceline/Cinderella/Opera/Odyssey*
> 
> 09.21.2017
> 
> “Seven hospitals and clinics, including Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Kangnam Peter Hospital, Odyssey Dental Clinic, Pop Plastic Surgery, Cinderella Plastic Surgery, and Pohair, received false corrections and introductions. Secret and Faceline Plastic Surgery posted photo before and after molding on the homepage and maximized the molding effect by putting the model face on the pictures after the molding and wearing circle lenses and shooting in a professional studio. Secret plastic surgery deceived consumers by using the phrase, “holding 10,000 or more surgical know-hows” without any objective evidence. Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Gangnam Peter Hospital, and Odyssey Dental Clinic have allegedly posted false posts on blogs and Internet cafés that the advertising agency actually treated at the hospital. Cinderella Plastic Surgery and Pohair Clinic have posted their introductions and recommendations on external blogs without notifying them that they have been written by hospital staff.”
> 
> source: https://news.joins.com/article/21956660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April31*
> 
> 12.2018 (P.S date - not sure)
> 
> NadineP had her rhinoplasty revision done from April31
> 
> Surgery was botched
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/nadinep.620890/



Boost more ppl need to see this. Also I'm kinda sad about Cinderella, wanted to go try and get consulted. Now I don't even know who to go to


----------



## venere

Has anyone recently gone to ID plastic surgery clinic in SK? I recently paid for a pre-deposit after failing to find any major negative feedback on them. However, I dug even deeper to find dirt on them, and now that I have, I'm heartbroken and scared. I would request a refund on the pre-deposit, even if it was only partial, but I am already doing the quarantine here in SK and have about a week until my consultation (the surgery won't happen until a few days after)


----------



## lucky5200

I need to add another one: VIP

It's too big and does not look good on East Asian, but it might look better with South East Asian.


----------



## Daimler

myforumyork said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've been looking to get rhinoplasty and facial contouring surgery in Korea for the past 2 years. I've researched clinics on Purseforum, Korean websites such as Naver (I'm not Korean, I can just read the language and understand a little bit - what I don't understand, I translate with an online translator).
> 
> During the two years, I have made a list of clinics that I would personally avoid, either because of botched results or no safety regulations. This is my own personal opinion. I advise each individual to conduct their own research and see what clinics they prefer. I am in no way a professional. Just looking to help people out.
> 
> The list shows like this:
> *Clinic Name *
> Date of source (MM/DD/YYYY)
> (SOURCE)
> Link to source
> 
> 
> *Teuim*
> 
> 12.08.2017
> 
> Girl says her fat-graft did not go well and that her eyelid surgery is just okay
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/1-year-after-des-epi-teuim-fat-graft-fresh-advice.976415/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regen*
> 
> 11.08.2018
> 
> Girls says that Regen messed up her v-line and her nerve is too exposed now.
> 
> Another commenter said that their thread-lifting experience was not good
> 
> Many mixed reviews on purseblog (proceed with caution)
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/avoid-regen-at-all-costs.999133/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand*
> 
> 03.11.2015
> 
> Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.
> 
> source:https://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2797577&memberNo=3471622
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand/Opera/HERSHE *
> 
> 12.25.2013
> 
> False advertisement
> 
> _“Therefore, the Fair Trade Commission announced on August 22 that it has corrected 13 plastic surgery hospitals and clinics that mislead consumers with false and exaggerated advertisements through internet homepages and banner advertisements. In addition, the plastic surgeons and clinics who have been caught issued a public order on the homepage to clarify that they received corrective orders. The FTC advised that even if you are not a plastic surgeon under the Medical Law, it is necessary to confirm whether or not a plastic surgeon is treating a cosmetic surgery in order to reduce damages such as cosmetic side effects, considering that a doctor's license qualifies for cosmetic surgery.” _
> 
> _*Corrective measures for 13 PS clinics *_
> 
> source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950
> 
> 
> Korean PS (Closed)
> Izien Plastic Surgery
> Korean (Closed)
> Orange Clinic
> Romian PS
> Lapians Clinic
> Opera PS
> HERSHE
> Ping Clinic
> Star Fleur
> DMIPS
> Korea Plastic Surgery
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> 
> 09.05.2019
> 
> A woman who underwent eye surgery at a famous plastic surgery in Seoul cannot open her right eye properly for six months after surgery.
> 
> In the news, Plastic Surgery is shown in mosaic, but this is undoubtedly Wonjin.
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> *View*
> 
> 09.04.2019
> 
> Leaked tens of thousands of customer information.
> 
> The customer's real name, mobile phone number and consultation details were leaked
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ID*
> 
> 06.07.2017
> 
> *"*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> 
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea. A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> 
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> 12.06.2018
> 
> “A staff member of ID Hospital (ID Plastic Surgery) who leaked a plastic video of a celebrity customer was confirmed to have left the hospital.”
> 
> source: http://www.topdaily.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56110#098P
> 
> 03.12.2016
> 
> Facial contour surgery botched
> 
> source: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewelry*
> 
> 03.16.2015
> 
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> 
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> 07.27.106
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> 
> *TL PS*
> 
> 01.24.2017
> 
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> 
> source: http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> Members on purseblog say they got their ps done by Dr.Choi from TLPS and hates it
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blacklist-of-the-korean-plastic-surgery.989495/page-3
> 
> 
> 
> *GNG *
> 
> 05.22.2018
> 
> Some girls surgery was botched, they cut too much of her jawbone and weren’t listening to her requests, although she provided a lot of pictures showing the results that she wished to achieve.
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gng-hospital-stay-away-at-all-costs.988280/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BK*
> 
> 07.20.2012
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JW*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “Jin Weikun, a native of Shanxi, a fashion trainer, model, and actor, victim of the South Korean JW Plastic Hospital. Last June, she united more than a dozen victims in South Korea to carry out collective rights protection, and they separately negotiated with the hospital that implemented the plastic surgery, but all came back to nothing.”
> 
> “My chin was trimmed without formal consent
> 
> 11In November 2013, Jin Weikun was attracted by a plastic reality show called "Wish List 2" called the Chinese version of Let Beauty, and he signed up to participate. Become a member of free plastic surgery in Korea.
> 
> 1On January 14, 2014, she did a nipple reconstruction at the JW Plastic Hospital. Three days later, another face-lifting operation was performed, and 12 operations were performed in one day, including chin reshaping that Jin Weikun did not formally agree to. On the 4th of the following month, Jin Weikun did fat filling and areola tattooing again. After the operation, Jin Weikun noticed a crooked face. CT examination showed that the cheekbones were wide and narrow, the nose prosthesis was crooked, the bones of the nasolabial pad were asymmetric, and the angle of the jaw was asymmetric. After diagnosis, all facial operations failed, and the purpose of the operation may be to train hands.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faceline*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “At that time, the domestic "very beautiful network" recommended two Korean hospitals, Yuan Chen and Zhu Erli. Wu Yuanyuan visited the two hospitals under the leadership of the website. Because the price was too high, she found the FaceLine hospital on the TV show. On September 16, 2013, Wu Yuanyuan underwent a nose and hairline down surgery at FaceLine Plastic Surgery Hospital. A severe infection occurred immediately after the operation. After 2 months of anti-inflammatory treatment, a large scar of more than 20 cm in length was left on the forehead. The upper part of the scalp became unconscious and the hair fell off a lot. He underwent repair surgery on December 4, 2013 and June 19, 2014, respectively, and the repair failed. Wu Yuanyuan negotiated with the hospital on several occasions to defend his rights. The hospital blatantly slandered that he suffered from serious mental disorders and syphilis, and even used violence against him. He was repeatedly sent to the police station.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secret/Faceline/Cinderella/Opera/Odyssey*
> 
> 09.21.2017
> 
> “Seven hospitals and clinics, including Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Kangnam Peter Hospital, Odyssey Dental Clinic, Pop Plastic Surgery, Cinderella Plastic Surgery, and Pohair, received false corrections and introductions. Secret and Faceline Plastic Surgery posted photo before and after molding on the homepage and maximized the molding effect by putting the model face on the pictures after the molding and wearing circle lenses and shooting in a professional studio. Secret plastic surgery deceived consumers by using the phrase, “holding 10,000 or more surgical know-hows” without any objective evidence. Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Gangnam Peter Hospital, and Odyssey Dental Clinic have allegedly posted false posts on blogs and Internet cafés that the advertising agency actually treated at the hospital. Cinderella Plastic Surgery and Pohair Clinic have posted their introductions and recommendations on external blogs without notifying them that they have been written by hospital staff.”
> 
> source: https://news.joins.com/article/21956660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April31*
> 
> 12.2018 (P.S date - not sure)
> 
> NadineP had her rhinoplasty revision done from April31
> 
> Surgery was botched
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/nadinep.620890/



Have you heard anything about CD beauty clinic for plastic surgery I can’t see any reviews tks


----------



## jade2021

Does someone have a list of good clinics for eyelid surgeries? Or does someone wants to team up with me to make a list of bad and good clinics. It's hard to find authentic reviews for clinics and I feel like people don't share which clinics they go to when the results are good. Also if anyone knows how to get in touch with a Korean translator please let me know.


----------



## duckyblue

Has any done high definition (HD) vaser liposuction in Korea? If so, do you recommend the clinic you went to? What did you pay?









						5D LIPOSCULPTURE
					

5D liposculpture is a liposuction procedure that removes the deep fat layer of the abdomen while sculpting the stomach to create a six pack.




					www.lydianps.com
				



 or https://4clinic.jpg1.kr/eng.html


----------



## HoneyCheerios

xnyaruko said:


> Has anyone recently gone to ID plastic surgery clinic in SK? I recently paid for a pre-deposit after failing to find any major negative feedback on them. However, I dug even deeper to find dirt on them, and now that I have, I'm heartbroken and scared. I would request a refund on the pre-deposit, even if it was only partial, but I am already doing the quarantine here in SK and have about a week until my consultation (the surgery won't happen until a few days after)



Hi, did you end up going to the consultation?


----------



## Daimler

myforumyork said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've been looking to get rhinoplasty and facial contouring surgery in Korea for the past 2 years. I've researched clinics on Purseforum, Korean websites such as Naver (I'm not Korean, I can just read the language and understand a little bit - what I don't understand, I translate with an online translator).
> 
> During the two years, I have made a list of clinics that I would personally avoid, either because of botched results or no safety regulations. This is my own personal opinion. I advise each individual to conduct their own research and see what clinics they prefer. I am in no way a professional. Just looking to help people out.
> 
> The list shows like this:
> *Clinic Name *
> Date of source (MM/DD/YYYY)
> (SOURCE)
> Link to source
> 
> 
> *Teuim*
> 
> 12.08.2017
> 
> Girl says her fat-graft did not go well and that her eyelid surgery is just okay
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/1-year-after-des-epi-teuim-fat-graft-fresh-advice.976415/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regen*
> 
> 11.08.2018
> 
> Girls says that Regen messed up her v-line and her nerve is too exposed now.
> 
> Another commenter said that their thread-lifting experience was not good
> 
> Many mixed reviews on purseblog (proceed with caution)
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/avoid-regen-at-all-costs.999133/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand*
> 
> 03.11.2015
> 
> Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.
> 
> source:https://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2797577&memberNo=3471622
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand/Opera/HERSHE *
> 
> 12.25.2013
> 
> False advertisement
> 
> _“Therefore, the Fair Trade Commission announced on August 22 that it has corrected 13 plastic surgery hospitals and clinics that mislead consumers with false and exaggerated advertisements through internet homepages and banner advertisements. In addition, the plastic surgeons and clinics who have been caught issued a public order on the homepage to clarify that they received corrective orders. The FTC advised that even if you are not a plastic surgeon under the Medical Law, it is necessary to confirm whether or not a plastic surgeon is treating a cosmetic surgery in order to reduce damages such as cosmetic side effects, considering that a doctor's license qualifies for cosmetic surgery.” _
> 
> _*Corrective measures for 13 PS clinics *_
> 
> source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950
> 
> 
> Korean PS (Closed)
> Izien Plastic Surgery
> Korean (Closed)
> Orange Clinic
> Romian PS
> Lapians Clinic
> Opera PS
> HERSHE
> Ping Clinic
> Star Fleur
> DMIPS
> Korea Plastic Surgery
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> 
> 09.05.2019
> 
> A woman who underwent eye surgery at a famous plastic surgery in Seoul cannot open her right eye properly for six months after surgery.
> 
> In the news, Plastic Surgery is shown in mosaic, but this is undoubtedly Wonjin.
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> *View*
> 
> 09.04.2019
> 
> Leaked tens of thousands of customer information.
> 
> The customer's real name, mobile phone number and consultation details were leaked
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ID*
> 
> 06.07.2017
> 
> *"*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> 
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea. A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> 
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> 12.06.2018
> 
> “A staff member of ID Hospital (ID Plastic Surgery) who leaked a plastic video of a celebrity customer was confirmed to have left the hospital.”
> 
> source: http://www.topdaily.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56110#098P
> 
> 03.12.2016
> 
> Facial contour surgery botched
> 
> source: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewelry*
> 
> 03.16.2015
> 
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> 
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> 07.27.106
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> 
> *TL PS*
> 
> 01.24.2017
> 
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> 
> source: http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> Members on purseblog say they got their ps done by Dr.Choi from TLPS and hates it
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blacklist-of-the-korean-plastic-surgery.989495/page-3
> 
> 
> 
> *GNG *
> 
> 05.22.2018
> 
> Some girls surgery was botched, they cut too much of her jawbone and weren’t listening to her requests, although she provided a lot of pictures showing the results that she wished to achieve.
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gng-hospital-stay-away-at-all-costs.988280/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BK*
> 
> 07.20.2012
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JW*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “Jin Weikun, a native of Shanxi, a fashion trainer, model, and actor, victim of the South Korean JW Plastic Hospital. Last June, she united more than a dozen victims in South Korea to carry out collective rights protection, and they separately negotiated with the hospital that implemented the plastic surgery, but all came back to nothing.”
> 
> “My chin was trimmed without formal consent
> 
> 11In November 2013, Jin Weikun was attracted by a plastic reality show called "Wish List 2" called the Chinese version of Let Beauty, and he signed up to participate. Become a member of free plastic surgery in Korea.
> 
> 1On January 14, 2014, she did a nipple reconstruction at the JW Plastic Hospital. Three days later, another face-lifting operation was performed, and 12 operations were performed in one day, including chin reshaping that Jin Weikun did not formally agree to. On the 4th of the following month, Jin Weikun did fat filling and areola tattooing again. After the operation, Jin Weikun noticed a crooked face. CT examination showed that the cheekbones were wide and narrow, the nose prosthesis was crooked, the bones of the nasolabial pad were asymmetric, and the angle of the jaw was asymmetric. After diagnosis, all facial operations failed, and the purpose of the operation may be to train hands.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faceline*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “At that time, the domestic "very beautiful network" recommended two Korean hospitals, Yuan Chen and Zhu Erli. Wu Yuanyuan visited the two hospitals under the leadership of the website. Because the price was too high, she found the FaceLine hospital on the TV show. On September 16, 2013, Wu Yuanyuan underwent a nose and hairline down surgery at FaceLine Plastic Surgery Hospital. A severe infection occurred immediately after the operation. After 2 months of anti-inflammatory treatment, a large scar of more than 20 cm in length was left on the forehead. The upper part of the scalp became unconscious and the hair fell off a lot. He underwent repair surgery on December 4, 2013 and June 19, 2014, respectively, and the repair failed. Wu Yuanyuan negotiated with the hospital on several occasions to defend his rights. The hospital blatantly slandered that he suffered from serious mental disorders and syphilis, and even used violence against him. He was repeatedly sent to the police station.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secret/Faceline/Cinderella/Opera/Odyssey*
> 
> 09.21.2017
> 
> “Seven hospitals and clinics, including Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Kangnam Peter Hospital, Odyssey Dental Clinic, Pop Plastic Surgery, Cinderella Plastic Surgery, and Pohair, received false corrections and introductions. Secret and Faceline Plastic Surgery posted photo before and after molding on the homepage and maximized the molding effect by putting the model face on the pictures after the molding and wearing circle lenses and shooting in a professional studio. Secret plastic surgery deceived consumers by using the phrase, “holding 10,000 or more surgical know-hows” without any objective evidence. Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Gangnam Peter Hospital, and Odyssey Dental Clinic have allegedly posted false posts on blogs and Internet cafés that the advertising agency actually treated at the hospital. Cinderella Plastic Surgery and Pohair Clinic have posted their introductions and recommendations on external blogs without notifying them that they have been written by hospital staff.”
> 
> source: https://news.joins.com/article/21956660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April31*
> 
> 12.2018 (P.S date - not sure)
> 
> NadineP had her rhinoplasty revision done from April31
> 
> Surgery was botched
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/nadinep.620890/



Has anyone heard about CDU clinic?


----------



## Daimler

duckyblue said:


> Has any done high definition (HD) vaser liposuction in Korea? If so, do you recommend the clinic you went to? What did you pay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5D LIPOSCULPTURE
> 
> 
> 5D liposculpture is a liposuction procedure that removes the deep fat layer of the abdomen while sculpting the stomach to create a six pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lydianps.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or https://4clinic.jpg1.kr/eng.html


Would like to know also as booked for a consultation with CDU clinic which do Vaser


----------



## Daimler

myforumyork said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've been looking to get rhinoplasty and facial contouring surgery in Korea for the past 2 years. I've researched clinics on Purseforum, Korean websites such as Naver (I'm not Korean, I can just read the language and understand a little bit - what I don't understand, I translate with an online translator).
> 
> During the two years, I have made a list of clinics that I would personally avoid, either because of botched results or no safety regulations. This is my own personal opinion. I advise each individual to conduct their own research and see what clinics they prefer. I am in no way a professional. Just looking to help people out.
> 
> The list shows like this:
> *Clinic Name *
> Date of source (MM/DD/YYYY)
> (SOURCE)
> Link to source
> 
> 
> *Teuim*
> 
> 12.08.2017
> 
> Girl says her fat-graft did not go well and that her eyelid surgery is just okay
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/1-year-after-des-epi-teuim-fat-graft-fresh-advice.976415/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regen*
> 
> 11.08.2018
> 
> Girls says that Regen messed up her v-line and her nerve is too exposed now.
> 
> Another commenter said that their thread-lifting experience was not good
> 
> Many mixed reviews on purseblog (proceed with caution)
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/avoid-regen-at-all-costs.999133/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand*
> 
> 03.11.2015
> 
> Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.
> 
> source:https://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2797577&memberNo=3471622
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand/Opera/HERSHE *
> 
> 12.25.2013
> 
> False advertisement
> 
> _“Therefore, the Fair Trade Commission announced on August 22 that it has corrected 13 plastic surgery hospitals and clinics that mislead consumers with false and exaggerated advertisements through internet homepages and banner advertisements. In addition, the plastic surgeons and clinics who have been caught issued a public order on the homepage to clarify that they received corrective orders. The FTC advised that even if you are not a plastic surgeon under the Medical Law, it is necessary to confirm whether or not a plastic surgeon is treating a cosmetic surgery in order to reduce damages such as cosmetic side effects, considering that a doctor's license qualifies for cosmetic surgery.” _
> 
> _*Corrective measures for 13 PS clinics *_
> 
> source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950
> 
> 
> Korean PS (Closed)
> Izien Plastic Surgery
> Korean (Closed)
> Orange Clinic
> Romian PS
> Lapians Clinic
> Opera PS
> HERSHE
> Ping Clinic
> Star Fleur
> DMIPS
> Korea Plastic Surgery
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> 
> 09.05.2019
> 
> A woman who underwent eye surgery at a famous plastic surgery in Seoul cannot open her right eye properly for six months after surgery.
> 
> In the news, Plastic Surgery is shown in mosaic, but this is undoubtedly Wonjin.
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> *View*
> 
> 09.04.2019
> 
> Leaked tens of thousands of customer information.
> 
> The customer's real name, mobile phone number and consultation details were leaked
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ID*
> 
> 06.07.2017
> 
> *"*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> 
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea. A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> 
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> 12.06.2018
> 
> “A staff member of ID Hospital (ID Plastic Surgery) who leaked a plastic video of a celebrity customer was confirmed to have left the hospital.”
> 
> source: http://www.topdaily.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56110#098P
> 
> 03.12.2016
> 
> Facial contour surgery botched
> 
> source: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewelry*
> 
> 03.16.2015
> 
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> 
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> 07.27.106
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> 
> *TL PS*
> 
> 01.24.2017
> 
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> 
> source: http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> Members on purseblog say they got their ps done by Dr.Choi from TLPS and hates it
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blacklist-of-the-korean-plastic-surgery.989495/page-3
> 
> 
> 
> *GNG *
> 
> 05.22.2018
> 
> Some girls surgery was botched, they cut too much of her jawbone and weren’t listening to her requests, although she provided a lot of pictures showing the results that she wished to achieve.
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gng-hospital-stay-away-at-all-costs.988280/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BK*
> 
> 07.20.2012
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JW*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “Jin Weikun, a native of Shanxi, a fashion trainer, model, and actor, victim of the South Korean JW Plastic Hospital. Last June, she united more than a dozen victims in South Korea to carry out collective rights protection, and they separately negotiated with the hospital that implemented the plastic surgery, but all came back to nothing.”
> 
> “My chin was trimmed without formal consent
> 
> 11In November 2013, Jin Weikun was attracted by a plastic reality show called "Wish List 2" called the Chinese version of Let Beauty, and he signed up to participate. Become a member of free plastic surgery in Korea.
> 
> 1On January 14, 2014, she did a nipple reconstruction at the JW Plastic Hospital. Three days later, another face-lifting operation was performed, and 12 operations were performed in one day, including chin reshaping that Jin Weikun did not formally agree to. On the 4th of the following month, Jin Weikun did fat filling and areola tattooing again. After the operation, Jin Weikun noticed a crooked face. CT examination showed that the cheekbones were wide and narrow, the nose prosthesis was crooked, the bones of the nasolabial pad were asymmetric, and the angle of the jaw was asymmetric. After diagnosis, all facial operations failed, and the purpose of the operation may be to train hands.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faceline*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “At that time, the domestic "very beautiful network" recommended two Korean hospitals, Yuan Chen and Zhu Erli. Wu Yuanyuan visited the two hospitals under the leadership of the website. Because the price was too high, she found the FaceLine hospital on the TV show. On September 16, 2013, Wu Yuanyuan underwent a nose and hairline down surgery at FaceLine Plastic Surgery Hospital. A severe infection occurred immediately after the operation. After 2 months of anti-inflammatory treatment, a large scar of more than 20 cm in length was left on the forehead. The upper part of the scalp became unconscious and the hair fell off a lot. He underwent repair surgery on December 4, 2013 and June 19, 2014, respectively, and the repair failed. Wu Yuanyuan negotiated with the hospital on several occasions to defend his rights. The hospital blatantly slandered that he suffered from serious mental disorders and syphilis, and even used violence against him. He was repeatedly sent to the police station.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secret/Faceline/Cinderella/Opera/Odyssey*
> 
> 09.21.2017
> 
> “Seven hospitals and clinics, including Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Kangnam Peter Hospital, Odyssey Dental Clinic, Pop Plastic Surgery, Cinderella Plastic Surgery, and Pohair, received false corrections and introductions. Secret and Faceline Plastic Surgery posted photo before and after molding on the homepage and maximized the molding effect by putting the model face on the pictures after the molding and wearing circle lenses and shooting in a professional studio. Secret plastic surgery deceived consumers by using the phrase, “holding 10,000 or more surgical know-hows” without any objective evidence. Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Gangnam Peter Hospital, and Odyssey Dental Clinic have allegedly posted false posts on blogs and Internet cafés that the advertising agency actually treated at the hospital. Cinderella Plastic Surgery and Pohair Clinic have posted their introductions and recommendations on external blogs without notifying them that they have been written by hospital staff.”
> 
> source: https://news.joins.com/article/21956660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April31*
> 
> 12.2018 (P.S date - not sure)
> 
> NadineP had her rhinoplasty revision done from April31
> 
> Surgery was botched
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/nadinep.620890/



So View only had account details leaked, any surgery issues ?. Wanted to go there, tks


----------



## Daimler

iamdepressed said:


> This scares me  is there a way to make sure there is no ghost doctor? i want v-line surgery.


What’s a ghost doctor


----------



## aquabehrin

lucky5200 said:


> I need to add another one: VIP
> 
> It's too big and does not look good on East Asian, but it might look better with South East Asian.



Hey, what exactly are you talking about that doesnt look good? Rhinplasty result?

Would you avoid VIP because of any other reason than that the result was not satisfying?


----------



## hvyln

Daimler said:


> What’s a ghost doctor



It's when you think you're gonna get the doctor you've consulted and paid for to do your surgery, but a different surgeon takes over the surgery without your permission/knowledge (before or after going under anesthesia). 

Essentially, bait and switch.


----------



## randomfemale

aquabehrin said:


> Hey, what exactly are you talking about that doesnt look good? Rhinplasty result?
> 
> Would you avoid VIP because of any other reason than that the result was not satisfying?


I wouldn't have gone to VIP if I had seen it on this list, but I went in 2017 and I like my results. I wish I had gotten my depressor septi nasi muscle sorted out at the time though.


----------



## titaalexa

Maple2021 said:


> Any negative feedback on *Mind *plastic surgery? and *Item* Plastic surgery? *Wannabe, *and *Uvom? *


Item clinic has botch my nose, dr. Kim had performed my nose operation, at the same time I did mini facelift but didn't see any better result, no major change at all and it left scaring, my nose now is sunken and shorten. Not only I had breathing problem but also ugly nose. I feel depress and sad so be careful with theirs agent. Her name is Elaine, she is Singaporean and very tricky, she just rob your money and so does this item clinic, this item clinic also pay someone to promote and talk good things about item clinic so don't trust anyone here who written or talking unless you see with your own eyes, use your own judgement. This is my personal bad experiences with this clinic, they also don't care after post ops even dr Kim didn't see me right after. Now I'm looking for nose revision but I don't know which doctor that I should go. I'm kinda traumatic.  So if you know an expert doctor for nose revision and ENT, certified board, please inform me. thanks so much and good luck to everyone.


----------



## jassee

I'm planning to go Hyundai aesthetics for my surgeries. Thank god they are not on this blacklist. Phew.
But if anyone heard something bad about them, pls share!


----------



## titaalexa

jassee said:


> I'm planning to go Hyundai aesthetics for my surgeries. Thank god they are not on this blacklist. Phew.
> But if anyone heard something bad about them, pls share!


May I know why do you choose Hyundai, what is the procedure are you going to have?  is the clinic good for a revision rhinoplasty too? thank you


----------



## hvyln

titaalexa said:


> Item clinic has botch my nose, dr. Kim had performed my nose operation, at the same time I did mini facelift but didn't see any better result, no major change at all and it left scaring, my nose now is sunken and shorten. Not only I had breathing problem but also ugly nose. I feel depress and sad so be careful with theirs agent. Her name is Elaine, she is Singaporean and very tricky, she just rob your money and so does this item clinic, this item clinic also pay someone to promote and talk good things about item clinic so don't trust anyone here who written or talking unless you see with your own eyes, use your own judgement. This is my personal bad experiences with this clinic, they also don't care after post ops even dr Kim didn't see me right after. Now I'm looking for nose revision but I don't know which doctor that I should go. I'm kinda traumatic.  So if you know an expert doctor for nose revision and ENT, certified board, please inform me. thanks so much and good luck to everyone.



I'm sorry the results were bad for you  can I ask what Dr. Kim's name is and how long you've had the surgery? I heard some had great results from Cocoline clinic, if you wanna check them out. Are you looking for doctors/clinics in Korea only or are you looking in the country where you're living now too?


----------



## avvgust

titaalexa said:


> May I know why do you choose Hyundai, what is the procedure are you going to have?  is the clinic good for a revision rhinoplasty too? thank you


I'm thinking of getting rhinoplasty at Hyundai too, so if anyone has gotten a rhino there and has b/a pictures, I'd love to see them. The clinic looks pretty clean and neat, it's a bit pricey compared to other clinics but that could be a good sign if it's because they're offering quality work. My only issue is that they seem to respond very slowly on WhatsApp, but I'm assuming they're really busy now so that's why


----------



## jassee

titaalexa said:


> May I know why do you choose Hyundai, what is the procedure are you going to have?  is the clinic good for a revision rhinoplasty too? thank you



Hi, I chose Hyundai coz I have heard good reviews about them and their bnas seems quite good too. Similar to the kind of nose I wanna get. They are a medium-sized clinic which is pretty popular among the Koreans I think, slightly pricey but I believe in paying for good nose jobs. Coz if they do it well for my primary, I dun have to go for revision rhinoplasty. That's my aim hahahha

Seems that they do quite a lot of revision rhinoplasty cases as well. U might wanna check out their instagram (https://www.instagram.com/hyundai_aesthetics/) and see if its what u like. =)


----------



## ppvlm

titaalexa said:


> Item clinic has botch my nose, dr. Kim had performed my nose operation, at the same time I did mini facelift but didn't see any better result, no major change at all and it left scaring, my nose now is sunken and shorten. Not only I had breathing problem but also ugly nose. I feel depress and sad so be careful with theirs agent. Her name is Elaine, she is Singaporean and very tricky, she just rob your money and so does this item clinic, this item clinic also pay someone to promote and talk good things about item clinic so don't trust anyone here who written or talking unless you see with your own eyes, use your own judgement. This is my personal bad experiences with this clinic, they also don't care after post ops even dr Kim didn't see me right after. Now I'm looking for nose revision but I don't know which doctor that I should go. I'm kinda traumatic.  So if you know an expert doctor for nose revision and ENT, certified board, please inform me. thanks so much and good luck to everyone.



Sorry you had to go through all that and thank you for warning everyone. Is Dr. Kim still working there?

I’m also looking for revision rhino. My current shortlist is JW, Dream, Cocoline, Severance hospital:

1, JW (Dr. Suh) seems to be an expert in revision rhino and JW offers 3D printed silicone for bridge implant.
2, Dream seems to be doing good rhino over many many years (surgeons don’t move around, which means they probably do not face that many revision cases/bad rep etc)
3, Cocoline have ENT specialists (But not plastic surgeon), if your case leans towards being medically complicated, maybe you can check them out
4, Severance hospital. Another PF user did a revision many years ago and seemed to be happy (I think she left this forum already, which could mean no issue and satisfied with her results). They’re a university-affliated hospital so I think they can definitely take a complicated revision case.

If you are okay with discussing about this, may I know what procedures/methods and material did Dr. Kim (Item) used?


----------



## May88

Thanks for all the information! 
With all these clinics to avoid, i really need some recommendation for a clinic thats good at vline surgery. Can anyone recommend one? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## lunarain

bbpuff said:


> I've consulted with about a dozen famous plastic surgery clinics in Gangnam recently and JW plastic surgery was by far the most expensive not by just a little but wayyyyyy more expensive which simply proves they rip off foreigners more than any other plastic surgery clinic/hospital. Most famous/popular plastic surgery clinics in Korea including JK always charge foreigners about 2-4 times more than local Korean residents.


I completely agree! I had a consultation with them and ran so fast out of there after getting the quote. Somebody has to pay for their building and high end decor!


----------



## Kitakawa

lunarain said:


> I completely agree! I had a consultation with them and ran so fast out of there after getting the quote. Somebody has to pay for their building and high end decor!


Oh.. Thank you for the information, I didn't know it. Why do they charge a lot??!!


----------



## Kitakawa

Some clinics are saying that they are accident-free for XX years, but some clinics/hospitals in Korea have had many accidents, both serious and minor. 

There have also been a case of a Chinese patient dying from anesthesia. 

It is one of the clinics that is famous and frequently mentioned in this forum, and there was a major accident during the operation, but the clinic website said that there was no accident before.


----------



## lunarain

Kitakawa said:


> Oh.. Thank you for the information, I didn't know it. Why do they charge a lot??!!


Crazy expensive! Like triple of the ones I got from other clinics…


----------



## Kuromi_Love

Kitakawa said:


> Some clinics are saying that they are accident-free for XX years, but some clinics/hospitals in Korea have had many accidents, both serious and minor.
> 
> There have also been a case of a Chinese patient dying from anesthesia.
> 
> It is one of the clinics that is famous and frequently mentioned in this forum, and there was a major accident during the operation, but the clinic website said that there was no accident before.



Are you talking about View? I read that somewhere here in this forum too, but I don’t believe it, as the original poster was unable to give me a source which is proving this accident.


----------



## CeeCee82

nominana said:


> Thank you for this!! But it sure feels like there's nowhere left to go...



There are always a lot more options out there - it's just that they are not as aggressively marketed to foreigners (non-Koreans) like us, that's why we almost never heard of them before. As long we dig deeper and do more research, we are bound to find the genuinely good ones.


----------



## CeeCee82

lucky5200 said:


> I need to add another one: VIP
> 
> It's too big and does not look good on East Asian, but it might look better with South East Asian.



Yes, I would definitely add VIP and Dr Myung Ju Lee on the list.

The nose that Dr Myung Ju Lee gives is very big, high and pointy like a Caucasian nose - definitely does not look on East Asian OR South East Asian. Lee is a POS.


----------



## bunny2484

salemsmom said:


> Hello, thanks for the thread!
> I‘m actually looking for a really trustworthy surgeon in Seoul for my left upper eyelid. I have a ptosis (got that after an eye infection when I was a child, so I didn’t born with that) and had already 4 surgery’s on that eyelid. The last one was a total fail (I can‘t close my eye, it has a scar, it’s asymmetric and I can’t blink equally)
> 
> I‘m so lost, can anyone please help me finding a doctor who can fix that?? I want my left eyelid to look the same as my original right eyelid.
> 
> I don’t go outside for over 4 years now (I‘m 22 btw)
> 
> Thank you guys in advance!



did you solve your ptosis problem?


----------



## bunny2484

cloey said:


> we had a couple of girls who had gotten their noses done at view, and had bad results. One girl, in particular, had it worse considering that her nose was angled to the side. She posted a recent review somewhere here on the forum if you wanted to know more.



may i know the doctor name?


----------



## bunny2484

mels2 said:


> got mine done at view, my bridge is off centered and they didnt even tell me about my deviation problem till after. I have to had the docter push my nose back to where I think was centered and that doesnt really even help. My breathing is also a lil blocked. I will make a full on post of my whole procedure - I did FC (zy, jaw, chin ), nose, and butt lift.



how is your nose now? i am planning to go for a surgery in korea soon


----------



## bunny2484

xnyaruko said:


> Has anyone recently gone to ID plastic surgery clinic in SK? I recently paid for a pre-deposit after failing to find any major negative feedback on them. However, I dug even deeper to find dirt on them, and now that I have, I'm heartbroken and scared. I would request a refund on the pre-deposit, even if it was only partial, but I am already doing the quarantine here in SK and have about a week until my consultation (the surgery won't happen until a few days after)



did you have your surgery in ID plastic surgery? i am searching for korean hospital right now


----------



## Kuromi_Love

bunny2484 said:


> may i know the doctor name?



There’s a review on Realself, where a girl wrote that Dr. Lee Dong Chan botched her nose. But according to View’s website, this doctor doesn’t work (anymore) at View. 









						Botched Rhinoplasty
					

#1 I waited months before writing this review because I wanted to give myself time to heal. But time hasn’t made my nose much better so I can finally r...




					www.realself.com


----------



## Healingly

titaalexa said:


> Item clinic has botch my nose, dr. Kim had performed my nose operation, at the same time I did mini facelift but didn't see any better result, no major change at all and it left scaring, my nose now is sunken and shorten. Not only I had breathing problem but also ugly nose. I feel depress and sad so be careful with theirs agent. Her name is Elaine, she is Singaporean and very tricky, she just rob your money and so does this item clinic, this item clinic also pay someone to promote and talk good things about item clinic so don't trust anyone here who written or talking unless you see with your own eyes, use your own judgement. This is my personal bad experiences with this clinic, they also don't care after post ops even dr Kim didn't see me right after. Now I'm looking for nose revision but I don't know which doctor that I should go. I'm kinda traumatic.  So if you know an expert doctor for nose revision and ENT, certified board, please inform me. thanks so much and good luck to everyone.


I had my nose done at ITEM as well and I’m not totally botched but my nose bridge is off-center. I forget which doctor did it though.


----------



## rebeldelrey

I'm just so lost... I'm currently looking to have Facial contouring surgery done (v-line + zygoma reduction) to achieve a slimmer face, but everywhere I look has scary reviews... I found this website from doing research and finally decided to make an account. Anyways, is there literally anywhere to get these surgeries done without such a risk??


----------



## Kay_3737

Would Girin PS be considered to be one to avoid??? Anyone been there with any review???


----------



## celineeng

Hi everyone,does anyone know any good korean clinic for non invasive douboe eyelid surgery?I have never done plastic surgery before so I dont really know what to expect


----------



## melichan

celineeng said:


> Hi everyone,does anyone know any good korean clinic for non invasive douboe eyelid surgery?I have never done plastic surgery before so I dont really know what to expect



What style of eyes are you looking for? I'm looking at Machimpyo with Dr. Seo, Dream Plastic Surgery (they have quite a number of non-incision before after on their website), Cooki PS, Hyundai Aesthetics (mostly cos I plan on doing lips)


----------



## margaresorin

Hi guys, I'm looking for facial feminization surgery which definitely involves more than one procedure. And it seems ID hospital is highly specialized in this, given how they market themselves in the recent years.

But reading from the list of hospital to avoid, is ID hospital really that bad? 
...Considering those accidents happen around 2017ish. 

Would highly appreciate any recommendation/advice on this. Or if anyone had any procedures done there?


----------



## celineeng

melichan said:


> What style of eyes are you looking for? I'm looking at Machimpyo with Dr. Seo, Dream Plastic Surgery (they have quite a number of non-incision before after on their website), Cooki PS, Hyundai Aesthetics (mostly cos I plan on doing lips)


Thanks for the recommemdations!I'll look up more on those clinics I like more natural double eyelids and not too high crease,I see alot of ppl have puffy eyelids after double eyelid surgery and it looks fake,just very different from natural double eyelids.Do you happen to know any good plastic surgeon in singapore?I heard Dr Andrew Ooi is good?


----------



## des07

rorose123 said:


> does anyone know about the face dental clinic? it’s my number one choice at the moment...



Hi have done surgery at the face dental? How is it? Because im planning for revision of DJS


----------



## Deby_

Hi everyone, 

I want to do a rhinoplasty in korea. I checked banobagi ( as a random noob that search on google "seoul rhinoplaty"). Their price is pretty great mostly because of a current discount. But the reviews about banobagi here and on google are ****ty (recent reviews in fact,when you check on google, it's like a flip before the old comments and the recent one. As they are having a burn out syndrom) . 

So I will have a consult with "the plus" in few days . I'm not against paying a bit more to have a better quality and feel safer.
I also contact Nana and woori but woori doesn't have any translator.

Do you have any suggestions for clinic or doctor that could help me ? Does the plus seems a good choice ( I read the reviews of someone on the forum talking about it) ? 

And is there someone here that have done a rhinoplasty and wear glasses that can tell me how I could do after ? I have lenses but I don't like to wear it every day because it makes my eye dry.


----------



## raquelcc

celineeng said:


> Hi everyone,does anyone know any good korean clinic for non invasive douboe eyelid surgery?I have never done plastic surgery before so I dont really know what to expect


I did mine at prettybodyclinic. Post recovery 8 weeks now. Still looks pretty good despite my constant eyerubbing (my lashes get long and irritate my eye). I had uneven eyelids hence I did it. I could show you a pre and post photo of my own. They will put ointment in your eyes after the surgery and it gets blurry. Also, bring sunglasses!!! My eyes were sensitive to light after, as with all eye surgeries, and Korea's underground malls have loads of light bulbs. The sunnies don't help with the blurriness but it definitely helped with the eye sensitivity.


----------



## Fljnn9393

jassee said:


> Hi What surgery are you looking at with them? I'm actually looking at ptosis and double eyelid surgery around mid jun/early. Do you mind sharing how's the experience with Hyundai aesthetic so far?
> 
> And I read somewhere that Dr Seo Hyo Seok from MACHIMPYO plastic surgery clinic is good, anyone have any review of this clinic?


----------



## Pakune

des07 said:


> Hi have done surgery at the face dental? How is it? Because im planning for revision of DJS


I don’t recommend tfd my friend and I got botched there..


----------



## Kay_3737

Would anyone consider lienjang(?) To be one of clinics to avoid??


----------



## Shrine879

Pakune said:


> I don’t recommend tfd my friend and I got botched there..


geez are you ok?



myforumyork said:


> @silverneedle has previously mentioned a death at MVP Plastic surgery. I just wanted to post the link of the article associated with that case. Thank you @silverneedle for sharing the news.
> 
> *MVP Plastic Surgery Clinic*
> 
> *09.12.2019
> 
> “20-year-old college student in a plastic surgeon in Apgujong-dong, Seoul, died of a brain surgery and was finally killed. This student dropped his blood pressure under anesthesia, and his heart stopped.”*
> 
> 
> source: https://m.news.naver.com/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=102&oid=437&aid=0000191331


brain surgery? Isn't that a medical procedure. Did he get brain surgery cause he was botched or something?


----------



## Shrine879

Enlighten99 said:


> I just checked the Korean association of plastic surgeons and it looks like Dr. oh and dr. Lee Seok jun are both suspended ! Anyone can go to the website and check his credentials! http://prskorea.co.kr/English/mobile/index.asp
> I can’t believe he is still operating his hospital and he is suspended
> How dangerous
> I feel so ill that they operated on me and ruined my face


These guys are demons, they do anything for money. But is it possible for you to get a revision and go back to your old face?


----------



## des07

Pakune said:


> I don’t recommend tfd my friend and I got botched there..


What happened im planning to go to tfd? For revision DJS


----------



## zhamiyammi

des07 said:


> What happened im planning to go to tfd? For revision DJS


Hi do you have kakaotalk by any chance? I also plan on getting a surgery at TFD.


----------



## des07

Pakune said:


> I don’t recommend tfd my friend and I got botched there..


 May i know your kakao id can i talk with u


----------



## des07

zhamiyammi said:


> Hi do you have kakaotalk by any chance? I also plan on getting a surgery at TFD.


 
you can write me aso email dheey_d07@yahoo.com
My kakaotalk Des


----------



## Karupie

Tess34 said:


> Park Won Jin or Park Jangwoo?


Maybe Park Jong Chul? He is the only Oral Maxillo surgeon there


----------



## little pretty thing

des07 said:


> May i know your kakao id can i talk with u



I’ve booked my surgery with TFD, mid April…now I’m nervous.. couldI join the chat with you guys?


----------



## kiyora98

What about NANA hospital and LienJang?


----------



## des07

little pretty thing said:


> I’ve booked my surgery with TFD, mid April…now I’m nervous.. couldI join the chat with you guys?



hi do you still have surgery in the face dental? Thanks


----------



## Height

titaalexa said:


> Item clinic has botch my nose, dr. Kim had performed my nose operation, at the same time I did mini facelift but didn't see any better result, no major change at all and it left scaring, my nose now is sunken and shorten. Not only I had breathing problem but also ugly nose. I feel depress and sad so be careful with theirs agent. Her name is Elaine, she is Singaporean and very tricky, she just rob your money and so does this item clinic, this item clinic also pay someone to promote and talk good things about item clinic so don't trust anyone here who written or talking unless you see with your own eyes, use your own judgement. This is my personal bad experiences with this clinic, they also don't care after post ops even dr Kim didn't see me right after. Now I'm looking for nose revision but I don't know which doctor that I should go. I'm kinda traumatic.  So if you know an expert doctor for nose revision and ENT, certified board, please inform me. thanks so much and good luck to everyone.


Have you gotten a revision surgery?


----------



## Height

kiyora98 said:


> What about NANA hospital and LienJang?


I remembered reading a bad review about Nana in this forum.


----------



## surgerysoon

little pretty thing said:


> I’ve booked my surgery with TFD, mid April…now I’m nervous.. couldI join the chat with you guys?



how was your surgery if you had it?


----------



## lily L

ppvlm said:


> Sorry you had to go through all that and thank you for warning everyone. Is Dr. Kim still working there?
> 
> I’m also looking for revision rhino. My current shortlist is JW, Dream, Cocoline, Severance hospital:
> 
> 1, JW (Dr. Suh) seems to be an expert in revision rhino and JW offers 3D printed silicone for bridge implant.
> 2, Dream seems to be doing good rhino over many many years (surgeons don’t move around, which means they probably do not face that many revision cases/bad rep etc)
> 3, Cocoline have ENT specialists (But not plastic surgeon), if your case leans towards being medically complicated, maybe you can check them out
> 4, Severance hospital. Another PF user did a revision many years ago and seemed to be happy (I think she left this forum already, which could mean no issue and satisfied with her results). They’re a university-affliated hospital so I think they can definitely take a complicated revision case.
> 
> If you are okay with discussing about this, may I know what procedures/methods and material did Dr. Kim (Item) used?


Hello ! I know this post was last year but really wanted to know which doctor did you end choose for your revision? 
I made a deposit at JW and booked with doctor SUH for my revision, hope to hear you back. Thank you


----------



## ppvlm

lily L said:


> Hello ! I know this post was last year but really wanted to know which doctor did you end choose for your revision?
> I made a deposit at JW and booked with doctor SUH for my revision, hope to hear you back. Thank you


Hi! I haven't decided where to get my revision yet actually. My shortlist also have changed drastically, lawllll

Could you let me know your shortlist and why you chose dr.suh?


----------



## kaycee23

any one had surgery with the face clinic in last 1-2 years? Dr. Lee seems really nice but I am worried about the bad reviews from 2 years ago.


----------



## prettygirl3651

Thanks for your inpormation. This is great research ,,


----------



## Jessicala

kaycee23 said:


> any one had surgery with the face clinic in last 1-2 years? Dr. Lee seems really nice but I am worried about the bad reviews from 2 years ago.


Dr lee is very nice and kind. But his surgery skills are not that good. I had surgery with him two years ago and still regret it everyday. He made my face totally wrong. I don’t recommend him for twojaw.


----------



## kaycee23

Jessicala said:


> Dr lee is very nice and kind. But his surgery skills are not that good. I had surgery with him two years ago and still regret it everyday. He made my face totally wrong. I don’t recommend him for twojaw.


what surgery did you have with him?
what don't you like about the results?


----------



## bluehart119

im so scared..


----------



## kaycee23

bluehart119 said:


> im so scared..


why? what are you having done and who is your surgeon? 
I too was terrified but I have completed DJS and I am recovering well. I went to TFD and so far, I am happy with my results. However, still a lot of swelling, so only time will tell on the final results.


----------



## salemsmom

bunny2484 said:


> did you solve your ptosis problem?


Hi, no I didn’t I contacted Wannabe Clinic a few days ago via KakaoTalk but they didn’t even read my message. I don’t know what to do…


----------



## asddasdasd

Hello,does anyone know anything about JT Plastic Surgery Clinic? Thank you


----------



## agiyuki

Hello what you guys think about FacePlus?? I'm going in SK this coming august for my surgery I have a TMJ problem


----------



## cocobunny8080

horrible............


----------



## babykyoong

If you know the name if the surgeon that would be much better since these people tend to move a lot..


----------



## agiyuki

babykyoong said:


> If you know the name if the surgeon that would be much better since these people tend to move a lot..



How about Dr. Jung Keun, Park


----------



## bluehart119

kaycee23 said:


> why? what are you having done and who is your surgeon?
> I too was terrified but I have completed DJS and I am recovering well. I went to TFD and so far, I am happy with my results. However, still a lot of swelling, so only time will tell on the final results.


I'm so scared because I'm afraid it would be botched I see so many people having revision rhinoplasty that means alot of people arent happy with their rhinoplasty or the rhinoplasty collapse...


----------



## ladyboss_trishul

Bumping this in case anyone knows the answer


----------



## Jinblob23

Hi guys, I would add ”fresh clinic” there. They only have one doctor there.

i suffer major assymetry on my face after full face lipo.

Requested to meet the dr for post check up because of my concern regarding the assymetry.
never granted, he was busy or something. Never seen him once after the surgery.

Another girl, met her here and we talked in kakao also experiencing assymetry but in her case she did far grafting and it was over fill.

She request for a revision, the doctor agrees but they were planning to charge her full price….


----------



## kez411

retrothicc said:


> For those asking about NANA, I just got under eye fat repositioning and a thread lift with them. That was about 1.5 weeks ago. I may post an in-depth review, if anyone is interested! Tldr; so far, so good. It felt a little bit rushed, but not terrible.
> 
> My price for everything was $1200. That’s under eye fat repositioning ($650) and threads ($70/thread, 8 threads total $560). These prices are cheap, and NANA is definitely much more affordable for foreigners, compared to other places.
> 
> I had promotional prices for both my procedures, contingent on writing three reviews on any site of my choosing. They have yet to contact me for that side of the deal, so I’m going to wait as long as possible to see my full results before I write.


Would you recommend them? I am after under eye bag positioning also


----------



## Taniadly

Ok so basically all clinics should be avoided at this point. I don't see one with great feedback there are always issues.


----------



## loooriA

Hi, everyone. Although I’ve been lurking around here for quite some time and gathered quite some information from The Purse Forum, I’ve never bothered to make an ID because I never planned on posting anything here. Honestly, I thought I would just leave without leaving any traits of myself once I’m done and happy with my surgeries. I registered myself today because I wanted to make a thread about my own, not so pleasant experience with Made Young Clinic. It says I have to make at least 5 posts and wait for 5 days to make my own thread so I decided to make these preview posts of my soon to come detailed thread regarding my facial contouring experience in Korea. 
I know it sounds selfish that I wasn’t planning on writing anything if I were happy with my result. Now since that’s not the case, I decided to at least warn some of you and honestly, I want to express my disappointment and anger because I genuinely believe I’ve been wrongly treated. The twisted part is, I cannot really call my surgery a botched one. Nothing wrong functionally, and I don’t look hideous if I have to say. But the doctor and I had an agreement before the surgery, and he simply didn’t do according to what and how we’ve discussed. What’s the point of all the consultations and explaining if he were to just perform however he wants to? And now the clinic is saying they didn’t do anything wrong because there is nothing wrong with me. As I said, I will write a more thorough review when I can start my own thread but their postop care was disappointing too.


----------



## Taniadly

loooriA said:


> Hi, everyone. Although I’ve been lurking around here for quite some time and gathered quite some information from The Purse Forum, I’ve never bothered to make an ID because I never planned on posting anything here. Honestly, I thought I would just leave without leaving any traits of myself once I’m done and happy with my surgeries. I registered myself today because I wanted to make a thread about my own, not so pleasant experience with Made Young Clinic. It says I have to make at least 5 posts and wait for 5 days to make my own thread so I decided to make these preview posts of my soon to come detailed thread regarding my facial contouring experience in Korea.
> I know it sounds selfish that I wasn’t planning on writing anything if I were happy with my result. Now since that’s not the case, I decided to at least warn some of you and honestly, I want to express my disappointment and anger because I genuinely believe I’ve been wrongly treated. The twisted part is, I cannot really call my surgery a botched one. Nothing wrong functionally, and I don’t look hideous if I have to say. But the doctor and I had an agreement before the surgery, and he simply didn’t do according to what and how we’ve discussed. What’s the point of all the consultations and explaining if he were to just perform however he wants to? And now the clinic is saying they didn’t do anything wrong because there is nothing wrong with me. As I said, I will write a more thorough review when I can start my own thread but their postop care was disappointing too.


Could you share specific details on what you wanted exactly and how he did not respect that? With before and after photos? Good luck


----------



## Jessicala

Hello, I just made a review about TFD clinic, I got djs and vline there and got badly botched.
Dr lee (the face dental surgeon) lied to me a lot.


----------



## bunny2484

Jessicala said:


> Hello, I just made a review about TFD clinic, I got djs and vline there and got badly botched.
> Dr lee (the face dental surgeon) lied to me a lot.
> 
> View attachment 5434647
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434648
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434649


What is wrong?


----------



## Jessicala

bunny2484 said:


> What is wrong?


Bad bite, difficulties to eat speak and breath. My face is crooked and asymmetrical now. You can check my review on PF threads. 
this surgery has been a nightmare


----------



## RosieChic1719

Hi Guys, I’m planning to get some procedures done soon. I have shortlisted NaNa and Braun.
Though another clinic peaked my interest, has anyone heard of had any prior experience with Lavian Plastic Surgery?






						Lavian Plastic Surgery
					

Situated in Gangnam Apgujeong, Facial Contouring Surgery, Square Jaw Surgery, Buccal Fat Removal, Eyes and Breast Surgery, etc



					en.lavianps.com


----------



## bunny2484

Jessicala said:


> Bad bite, difficulties to eat speak and breath. My face is crooked and asymmetrical now. You can check my review on PF threads.
> this surgery has been a nightmare


Oh I see, where will you get your revision? I think lots of people are recommending tfd and eu in the group chat


----------



## Jessicala

bunny2484 said:


> Oh I see, where will you get your revision? I think lots of people are recommending tfd and eu in the group chat


In USA but very expensive unfortunately


----------



## smmerbby

mels2 said:


> got mine done at view, my bridge is off centered and they didnt even tell me about my deviation problem till after. I have to had the docter push my nose back to where I think was centered and that doesnt really even help. My breathing is also a lil blocked. I will make a full on post of my whole procedure - I did FC (zy, jaw, chin ), nose, and butt lift.



Hey! Can I DM you? I'm thinking of having my double jaw at view? Would like to know how your experience was. Thanks!


----------



## smmerbby

margaresorin said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for facial feminization surgery which definitely involves more than one procedure. And it seems ID hospital is highly specialized in this, given how they market themselves in the recent years.
> 
> But reading from the list of hospital to avoid, is ID hospital really that bad?
> ...Considering those accidents happen around 2017ish.
> 
> Would highly appreciate any recommendation/advice on this. Or if anyone had any procedures done there?


Hey, have you decided on a clinic? Everyone says to avoid ID. I need to have a few surgeries done all at once so I'm having a hard time finding a clinic that can do them all. Thanks!


----------



## smmerbby

kaycee23 said:


> why? what are you having done and who is your surgeon?
> I too was terrified but I have completed DJS and I am recovering well. I went to TFD and so far, I am happy with my results. However, still a lot of swelling, so only time will tell on the final results.


Hey, do you mind telling how much it was? I'm looking to go to Korea for DJS too and trying to create a budget for it, I'd like to see if I can afford it. Can I also ask how much did you spend in accommodation, etc? Thanks so much! TFD is one of my options.


----------



## kaycee23

smmerbby said:


> Hey, do you mind telling how much it was? I'm looking to go to Korea for DJS too and trying to create a budget for it, I'd like to see if I can afford it. Can I also ask how much did you spend in accommodation, etc? Thanks so much! TFD is one of my options.


at TFD = 15.5mil won for DJS and genioplasty. 
at EU = 40mil won for DJS + genioplasty + v-line. 

I am happy I chose TFD. I am liking my results so far. will post updates in 3 months when most of my swelling is gone.


----------



## Teuandre24

Hello, sorry for posting here. I've been really thinking about this, so I wrote it here. What clinics do you recommend for breast augmentation? I have been thinking about DA, Hyundai, Samsung, Nana (although I read some negative comments), and Dream. Thanks!


----------



## skim779

Thank you for this list!


----------



## loooriA

.


----------



## smmerbby

kaycee23 said:


> at TFD = 15.5mil won for DJS and genioplasty.
> at EU = 40mil won for DJS + genioplasty + v-line.
> 
> I am happy I chose TFD. I am liking my results so far. will post updates in 3 months when most of my swelling is gone.


Hey. Thank you so much for this! I really appreciate it. What made you decide to go with the TFD and not EU? So far I'm really liking EU and heard bad reviews from TFD but still trying to decide. Thank you


----------



## Teuandre24

luxishere2 said:


> i heard girin and namu are famous for breast augmentation.


Thank you!


----------



## loooriA

Hi, everyone. Although I’ve been lurking around here for quite some time and gathered quite some information from The Purse Forum, I’ve never bothered to make an ID because I never planned on posting anything here. Honestly, I thought I would just leave without leaving any traits of myself once I’m done and happy with my surgeries. I registered myself today because I wanted to make a thread about my own, not so pleasant experience with Made Young Clinic. It says I have to make at least 5 posts and wait for 5 days to make my own thread so I decided to make these preview posts of my soon to come detailed thread regarding my facial contouring experience in Korea.
I know it sounds selfish that I wasn’t planning on writing anything if I were happy with my result. Now since that’s not the case, I decided to at least warn some of you and honestly, I want to express my disappointment and anger because I genuinely believe I’ve been wrongly treated. The twisted part is, I cannot really call my surgery a botched one. Nothing wrong functionally, and I don’t look hideous if I have to say. But the doctor and I had an agreement before the surgery, and he simply didn’t do according to what and how we’ve discussed. What’s the point of all the consultations and explaining if he were to just perform however he wants to? And now the clinic is saying they didn’t do anything wrong because there is nothing wrong with me. As I said, I will write a more thorough review when I can start my own thread but their postop care was disappointing too.
------added links for a bit more detailed posts------
Didn't start my thread yet because I am stll hearing out what the clinic has to say for the last time.






						My Experience with Brian as my Care Advocate for PS in SK
					

Hi all, this review of my experience with Brian as my care advocate is very much overdue. For context, I went to SK at the end of October, had my surgeries in mid-November, and stayed in SK until mid-December to recover and receive post-op care. My surgeries were with the Plus. I have a separate...




					forum.purseblog.com
				










						Surgery Buddies 2022 in South Korea !
					

Hi, everyone. I’m planning on coming to Korea again in December for my facial contouring revision and first time nose and eyes. I just got my facial contouring done 2 weeks ago but unfortunately I’m already sure I will likely get a revision. And I was planning on coming back again anyways for my...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## inoutline23

hi all, i'm a guy looking to get double eyelid surgery in korea. any recommendations on places to go? based on reviews i've seen around here, some clinics that i've shortlisted include jw, machimpyo, dream, and possibly gio, nana, severance, and prettybodyclinic.


----------



## jokezonyou3

Hi has anyone done surgery at Cooki clinic? I'm planning to do v-line surgery there


----------



## blue_grass

titaalexa said:


> Item clinic has botch my nose, dr. Kim had performed my nose operation, at the same time I did mini facelift but didn't see any better result, no major change at all and it left scaring, my nose now is sunken and shorten. Not only I had breathing problem but also ugly nose. I feel depress and sad so be careful with theirs agent. Her name is Elaine, she is Singaporean and very tricky, she just rob your money and so does this item clinic, this item clinic also pay someone to promote and talk good things about item clinic so don't trust anyone here who written or talking unless you see with your own eyes, use your own judgement. This is my personal bad experiences with this clinic, they also don't care after post ops even dr Kim didn't see me right after. Now I'm looking for nose revision but I don't know which doctor that I should go. I'm kinda traumatic.  So if you know an expert doctor for nose revision and ENT, certified board, please inform me. thanks so much and good luck to everyone.


May I know if you could PM me which clinic/ doctor you ended up going with? I'm in the same situation whereby my case is medically complicated as my nose was damaged by an accident which resulted in tissue death. I'm currently seeing a doctor in SG but looking for more options and a second opinion. A lot of SG doctors don't seem ready to handle my case and the few ones don't have much experience dealing with situation like this.


----------



## Olivemine11

THank you this is good information


----------



## girgir

blue_grass said:


> May I know if you could PM me which clinic/ doctor you ended up going with? I'm in the same situation whereby my case is medically complicated as my nose was damaged by an accident which resulted in tissue death. I'm currently seeing a doctor in SG but looking for more options and a second opinion. A lot of SG doctors don't seem ready to handle my case and the few ones don't have much experience dealing with situation like this.


I heard korean doctors would often reject cases that are severe and very difficult to operate.
Maybe you could look into Thai doctors too, I believe you might need many appointments to complete your nose revision.


----------



## annarld10

titaalexa said:


> Item clinic has botch my nose, dr. Kim had performed my nose operation, at the same time I did mini facelift but didn't see any better result, no major change at all and it left scaring, my nose now is sunken and shorten. Not only I had breathing problem but also ugly nose. I feel depress and sad so be careful with theirs agent. Her name is Elaine, she is Singaporean and very tricky, she just rob your money and so does this item clinic, this item clinic also pay someone to promote and talk good things about item clinic so don't trust anyone here who written or talking unless you see with your own eyes, use your own judgement. This is my personal bad experiences with this clinic, they also don't care after post ops even dr Kim didn't see me right after. Now I'm looking for nose revision but I don't know which doctor that I should go. I'm kinda traumatic.  So if you know an expert doctor for nose revision and ENT, certified board, please inform me. thanks so much and good luck to everyone.


Is the Dr’s full name Dr Kim Jin Sung ?


----------



## annarld10

raquelcc said:


> I did mine at prettybodyclinic. Post recovery 8 weeks now. Still looks pretty good despite my constant eyerubbing (my lashes get long and irritate my eye). I had uneven eyelids hence I did it. I could show you a pre and post photo of my own. They will put ointment in your eyes after the surgery and it gets blurry. Also, bring sunglasses!!! My eyes were sensitive to light after, as with all eye surgeries, and Korea's underground malls have loads of light bulbs. The sunnies don't help with the blurriness but it definitely helped with the eye sensitivity





raquelcc said:


> I did mine at prettybodyclinic. Post recovery 8 weeks now. Still looks pretty good despite my constant eyerubbing (my lashes get long and irritate my eye). I had uneven eyelids hence I did it. I could show you a pre and post photo of my own. They will put ointment in your eyes after the surgery and it gets blurry. Also, bring sunglasses!!! My eyes were sensitive to light after, as with all eye surgeries, and Korea's underground malls have loads of light bulbs. The sunnies don't help with the blurriness but it definitely helped with the eye sensitivity.


Hi, could you send me a picture of your eyes!


----------



## gopchangreview

myforumyork said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I've been looking to get rhinoplasty and facial contouring surgery in Korea for the past 2 years. I've researched clinics on Purseforum, Korean websites such as Naver (I'm not Korean, I can just read the language and understand a little bit - what I don't understand, I translate with an online translator).
> 
> During the two years, I have made a list of clinics that I would personally avoid, either because of botched results or no safety regulations. This is my own personal opinion. I advise each individual to conduct their own research and see what clinics they prefer. I am in no way a professional. Just looking to help people out.
> 
> The list shows like this:
> *Clinic Name *
> Date of source (MM/DD/YYYY)
> (SOURCE)
> Link to source
> 
> 
> *Teuim*
> 
> 12.08.2017
> 
> Girl says her fat-graft did not go well and that her eyelid surgery is just okay
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/1-year-after-des-epi-teuim-fat-graft-fresh-advice.976415/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Regen*
> 
> 11.08.2018
> 
> Girls says that Regen messed up her v-line and her nerve is too exposed now.
> 
> Another commenter said that their thread-lifting experience was not good
> 
> Many mixed reviews on purseblog (proceed with caution)
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/avoid-regen-at-all-costs.999133/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand*
> 
> 03.11.2015
> 
> Korean High School Student goes on comma and eventually died while doing eye and nose surgery. Grand tried to hide the news and taking down any posting or news made online. But a TV documentary MBC PD's Note made an episode (Episode 993) about the accident details and they even manage to interview on some ex-surgeons and ex-nurses who was there on the day of accident.
> 
> source:https://m.post.naver.com/viewer/postView.nhn?volumeNo=2797577&memberNo=3471622
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand/Opera/HERSHE *
> 
> 12.25.2013
> 
> False advertisement
> 
> _“Therefore, the Fair Trade Commission announced on August 22 that it has corrected 13 plastic surgery hospitals and clinics that mislead consumers with false and exaggerated advertisements through internet homepages and banner advertisements. In addition, the plastic surgeons and clinics who have been caught issued a public order on the homepage to clarify that they received corrective orders. The FTC advised that even if you are not a plastic surgeon under the Medical Law, it is necessary to confirm whether or not a plastic surgeon is treating a cosmetic surgery in order to reduce damages such as cosmetic side effects, considering that a doctor's license qualifies for cosmetic surgery.” _
> 
> _*Corrective measures for 13 PS clinics *_
> 
> source:http://www.seoulcity.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=64950
> 
> 
> Korean PS (Closed)
> Izien Plastic Surgery
> Korean (Closed)
> Orange Clinic
> Romian PS
> Lapians Clinic
> Opera PS
> HERSHE
> Ping Clinic
> Star Fleur
> DMIPS
> Korea Plastic Surgery
> Grand Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonjin*
> 
> 09.05.2019
> 
> A woman who underwent eye surgery at a famous plastic surgery in Seoul cannot open her right eye properly for six months after surgery.
> 
> In the news, Plastic Surgery is shown in mosaic, but this is undoubtedly Wonjin.
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> *View*
> 
> 09.04.2019
> 
> Leaked tens of thousands of customer information.
> 
> The customer's real name, mobile phone number and consultation details were leaked
> 
> source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ID*
> 
> 06.07.2017
> 
> *"*No accident for 14 years*" *is a lie.
> 
> The hospital name is not disclosed in this news, but it is said to be ID in Korea. A Korean woman died in a contour surgery. The hospital tampered with her chart.
> 
> source:https://news.sbs.co.kr/news/endPage.do?news_id=N1004281235
> 
> 12.06.2018
> 
> “A staff member of ID Hospital (ID Plastic Surgery) who leaked a plastic video of a celebrity customer was confirmed to have left the hospital.”
> 
> source: http://www.topdaily.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56110#098P
> 
> 03.12.2016
> 
> Facial contour surgery botched
> 
> source: https://web.archive.org/web/2016041...-district-orthognathic-surgery-korea-hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jewelry*
> 
> 03.16.2015
> 
> Jewelry plastic surgery has done a birthday party in the operating room where the patient lies.
> 
> source:http://www.ntoday.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=28956
> 
> 07.27.106
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://www.bosa.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=607280
> 
> 
> 
> *TL PS*
> 
> 01.24.2017
> 
> It's a fire accident in an operating room.
> 
> source: http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0103_201701240015513326
> 
> Members on purseblog say they got their ps done by Dr.Choi from TLPS and hates it
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/blacklist-of-the-korean-plastic-surgery.989495/page-3
> 
> 
> 
> *GNG *
> 
> 05.22.2018
> 
> Some girls surgery was botched, they cut too much of her jawbone and weren’t listening to her requests, although she provided a lot of pictures showing the results that she wished to achieve.
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/gng-hospital-stay-away-at-all-costs.988280/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BK*
> 
> 07.20.2012
> 
> tax evasion
> 
> source:http://news.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2012/07/20/2012072000102.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JW*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “Jin Weikun, a native of Shanxi, a fashion trainer, model, and actor, victim of the South Korean JW Plastic Hospital. Last June, she united more than a dozen victims in South Korea to carry out collective rights protection, and they separately negotiated with the hospital that implemented the plastic surgery, but all came back to nothing.”
> 
> “My chin was trimmed without formal consent
> 
> 11In November 2013, Jin Weikun was attracted by a plastic reality show called "Wish List 2" called the Chinese version of Let Beauty, and he signed up to participate. Become a member of free plastic surgery in Korea.
> 
> 1On January 14, 2014, she did a nipple reconstruction at the JW Plastic Hospital. Three days later, another face-lifting operation was performed, and 12 operations were performed in one day, including chin reshaping that Jin Weikun did not formally agree to. On the 4th of the following month, Jin Weikun did fat filling and areola tattooing again. After the operation, Jin Weikun noticed a crooked face. CT examination showed that the cheekbones were wide and narrow, the nose prosthesis was crooked, the bones of the nasolabial pad were asymmetric, and the angle of the jaw was asymmetric. After diagnosis, all facial operations failed, and the purpose of the operation may be to train hands.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Faceline*
> 
> 04.08.2015
> 
> “At that time, the domestic "very beautiful network" recommended two Korean hospitals, Yuan Chen and Zhu Erli. Wu Yuanyuan visited the two hospitals under the leadership of the website. Because the price was too high, she found the FaceLine hospital on the TV show. On September 16, 2013, Wu Yuanyuan underwent a nose and hairline down surgery at FaceLine Plastic Surgery Hospital. A severe infection occurred immediately after the operation. After 2 months of anti-inflammatory treatment, a large scar of more than 20 cm in length was left on the forehead. The upper part of the scalp became unconscious and the hair fell off a lot. He underwent repair surgery on December 4, 2013 and June 19, 2014, respectively, and the repair failed. Wu Yuanyuan negotiated with the hospital on several occasions to defend his rights. The hospital blatantly slandered that he suffered from serious mental disorders and syphilis, and even used violence against him. He was repeatedly sent to the police station.”
> 
> source: http://sh.eastday.com/m/20150408/u1ai8658579.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Secret/Faceline/Cinderella/Opera/Odyssey*
> 
> 09.21.2017
> 
> “Seven hospitals and clinics, including Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Kangnam Peter Hospital, Odyssey Dental Clinic, Pop Plastic Surgery, Cinderella Plastic Surgery, and Pohair, received false corrections and introductions. Secret and Faceline Plastic Surgery posted photo before and after molding on the homepage and maximized the molding effect by putting the model face on the pictures after the molding and wearing circle lenses and shooting in a professional studio. Secret plastic surgery deceived consumers by using the phrase, “holding 10,000 or more surgical know-hows” without any objective evidence. Opera Plastic Surgery, Dr. Holmes, Gangnam Peter Hospital, and Odyssey Dental Clinic have allegedly posted false posts on blogs and Internet cafés that the advertising agency actually treated at the hospital. Cinderella Plastic Surgery and Pohair Clinic have posted their introductions and recommendations on external blogs without notifying them that they have been written by hospital staff.”
> 
> source: https://news.joins.com/article/21956660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *April31*
> 
> 12.2018 (P.S date - not sure)
> 
> NadineP had her rhinoplasty revision done from April31
> 
> Surgery was botched
> 
> source: https://forum.purseblog.com/members/nadinep.620890/



Thank you for doing god’s work! It’s really helpful for non-Korean speakers who are keen in this as we may not know how to navigate Naver. It’s been 2 years since the thread, are there any new clinics that we ought to avoid?


----------



## meiv

Hello! I have just gotten DJS + v-line surgery and am currently recovering. If anyone has recently gotten through a surgery or planning for one and would like to discuss about experiences/questions/meet up, just message me on kkt!

kakao: meiv


----------



## cherrysprite

Hi! I've started seriously looking into getting double jaw surgery (or just genioplasty or an implant, depending on what the doctor thinks is best for my situation). I'll spare you the details, but both my upper and lower jaw are underdeveloped and especially my lower jaw is way too far backward, causing sleep apnea and all the symptoms that come with that. My situation is the result of an orthodontist being incredibly lousy and messing up even though my condition occurs very frequently in my country and the best practices to solve it are well-known. The usual treatment is orthodontics with lower jaw surgery to correct the bite and create more space for the tongue, and since this surgery is so common in my country, jaw surgeons know how to handle it well. However, due to the botching of my childhood orthodontist only double-jaw surgery is an option, as judged by another orthodontist. This orthodontist also informed me that double-jaw surgery is not done in my country since a situation where it is needed rarely occurs (as a result of proper orthodontal care and lower jaw surgery).

So, having no option of getting surgery in my own country (even if I found a surgeon willing to do it, it seems unlikely whether they have enough experience to make me confident all will go well). "Fortunately" for me, I've since moved to the walhalla of double-jaw surgery, South Korea. Since my condition is causing medical issues and my most important goal is getting those resolved (aesthetic improvement is a secondary goal, I hope a more "healthy" looking lower face will make me look better overall), I want to visit a clinic mostly focused on medical treatment and not an aesthetics clinic. However, due to my previous experience, I'm very wary of visiting just any doctor that has the right certification for something as permanent and risky as jaw work. That has brought me to this specific thread. The four surgeons I have currently shortlisted are:
- Dr. Jong Yun KIM (EU)
- Dr. Hee Jin SHIN (EU)
- Dr. Seok Jae LEE (WHY)
- Myeong Geun/Brian KANG (2YD)

EU seems like a great option so far. I haven't found anything that makes me unsure about them yet. Hailing everyone's advice to visit multiple clinics and feel it out with all of them instead of just going in head first for a particular clinic, I'm researching WHY and 2YD too. What worries me about Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang, though, is what they have on their resume.

Dr. Lee was an oral and maxillofacial specialist at ID clinic and even used to be the head of the bimaxillary center there. What I've found on this thread is that ID has lied about at least one fatality and has had at least one botched patient, though I don't know to what extend Dr. Lee was involved with those cases.

As for Dr. Kang, he has worked at both Regen's and Izien's orthognatic/facial contouring centers. Regen is infamous for being the practice where Dr. Oh has botched so many people. Izien has had corrective measures imposed, though I don't know for what, exacly.

*My question to you guys, then, is whether you'd be wary of doctors who have worked at "bad" clinics. Do you think bad clinics attract bad staff or do you think a good doctor might just find themselves in a bad place sometimes?*


----------



## Alli11

Actually both is possible. A good doctor in a bad clinic or a bad doctor in a good clinic. I have seen some amazing work done by Korean doctors. You just have to take your time and get comfortable with everything. The problem is people get carried away, think only the positive outcome and make a rush decision.


----------



## kaycee23

cherrysprite said:


> Hi! I've started seriously looking into getting double jaw surgery (or just genioplasty or an implant, depending on what the doctor thinks is best for my situation). I'll spare you the details, but both my upper and lower jaw are underdeveloped and especially my lower jaw is way too far backward, causing sleep apnea and all the symptoms that come with that. My situation is the result of an orthodontist being incredibly lousy and messing up even though my condition occurs very frequently in my country and the best practices to solve it are well-known. The usual treatment is orthodontics with lower jaw surgery to correct the bite and create more space for the tongue, and since this surgery is so common in my country, jaw surgeons know how to handle it well. However, due to the botching of my childhood orthodontist only double-jaw surgery is an option, as judged by another orthodontist. This orthodontist also informed me that double-jaw surgery is not done in my country since a situation where it is needed rarely occurs (as a result of proper orthodontal care and lower jaw surgery).
> 
> So, having no option of getting surgery in my own country (even if I found a surgeon willing to do it, it seems unlikely whether they have enough experience to make me confident all will go well). "Fortunately" for me, I've since moved to the walhalla of double-jaw surgery, South Korea. Since my condition is causing medical issues and my most important goal is getting those resolved (aesthetic improvement is a secondary goal, I hope a more "healthy" looking lower face will make me look better overall), I want to visit a clinic mostly focused on medical treatment and not an aesthetics clinic. However, due to my previous experience, I'm very wary of visiting just any doctor that has the right certification for something as permanent and risky as jaw work. That has brought me to this specific thread. The four surgeons I have currently shortlisted are:
> - Dr. Jong Yun KIM (EU)
> - Dr. Hee Jin SHIN (EU)
> - Dr. Seok Jae LEE (WHY)
> - Myeong Geun/Brian KANG (2YD)
> 
> EU seems like a great option so far. I haven't found anything that makes me unsure about them yet. Hailing everyone's advice to visit multiple clinics and feel it out with all of them instead of just going in head first for a particular clinic, I'm researching WHY and 2YD too. What worries me about Dr. Lee and Dr. Kang, though, is what they have on their resume.
> 
> Dr. Lee was an oral and maxillofacial specialist at ID clinic and even used to be the head of the bimaxillary center there. What I've found on this thread is that ID has lied about at least one fatality and has had at least one botched patient, though I don't know to what extend Dr. Lee was involved with those cases.
> 
> As for Dr. Kang, he has worked at both Regen's and Izien's orthognatic/facial contouring centers. Regen is infamous for being the practice where Dr. Oh has botched so many people. Izien has had corrective measures imposed, though I don't know for what, exacly.
> 
> *My question to you guys, then, is whether you'd be wary of doctors who have worked at "bad" clinics. Do you think bad clinics attract bad staff or do you think a good doctor might just find themselves in a bad place sometimes?*


Remember Dr. Kim with EU also used to work at ID and he left ID after the mortality started whereas Dr. Lee with TFD left ID earlier.


----------



## kaycee23

smmerbby said:


> Hey. Thank you so much for this! I really appreciate it. What made you decide to go with the TFD and not EU? So far I'm really liking EU and heard bad reviews from TFD but still trying to decide. Thank you


I was doubtful about the fact that EU has no negative review online. It is sketchy and made me feel like they were removing negative reviews. In addition, during consultation, EU wanted me to sign document stating that if I get botched, I won't post it online. Then EU was very money hungry and dishonest. They practically bullied me out of 1million won. Initially tried to bully me out of 5million won. They promised to give the money back but wanted me to come back to their clinic with my card. Seems to me like they noticed I was scared and wanted me to come back so that they can bully me out of more money. I have evidence of all of these communications. If you go to EU, be very careful. Christy kept trying to sell me more services. I chose TFD because Dr. Lee was more open and honest.


----------



## gusu_melody

annarld10 said:


> Is the Dr’s full name Dr Kim Jin Sung ?


That's what I want to know too. There are so many doctors with the last name Kim! Would be helpful to know if the person responsible is now the person running JT.


----------



## ccbutnotchanel

Please avoid any recommendations from the large group chat ( green botton) by AllyM, Ivy aka HENRY at all costs! I was suspicious of the admins and the admin recommended Shinseung Plastic Surgery (Dr. Shin Young Shik, http://www.shinseung.com/) which was supposedly good for eyes and DES. 

I foolishly sent my photos to the KakaoTalk (13579jys) from Shinseung Plastic Surgery’s website. Then I raised my suspicions after angering HENRY. HENRY of View Plastic Surgery and Shinseung Plastic Surgery used a sock puppet account to blackmail me with my photos and claimed they have my IP address and threatened to doxx me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Previously this sock puppet account was named lilly/lily and changed their name to shinseung to threaten me.


----------



## cheesecake007

celineeng said:


> Thanks for the recommemdations!I'll look up more on those clinics I like more natural double eyelids and not too high crease,I see alot of ppl have puffy eyelids after double eyelid surgery and it looks fake,just very different from natural double eyelids.Do you happen to know any good plastic surgeon in singapore?I heard Dr Andrew Ooi is good?


Hi Celine, 
Did you end up doing the procedure with Dr Ooi or know anyone who did? How was the results? I'm super scared of "sausage" lids, the kind of puffy unnatural high crease you mentioned. I know some doctors in SG their skills isn't good enough and will result in "sausage" lids. Wondering if Dr Ooi is a better option or just go to Korea instead. Thanks!


----------



## Backtoblack18

ccbutnotchanel said:


> Please avoid any recommendations from the large group chat ( green botton) by AllyM, Ivy aka HENRY at all costs! I was suspicious of the admins and the admin recommended Shinseung Plastic Surgery (Dr. Shin Young Shik, http://www.shinseung.com/) which was supposedly good for eyes and DES.
> 
> I foolishly sent my photos to the KakaoTalk (13579jys) from Shinseung Plastic Surgery’s website. Then I raised my suspicions after angering HENRY. HENRY of View Plastic Surgery and Shinseung Plastic Surgery used a sock puppet account to blackmail me with my photos and claimed they have my IP address and threatened to doxx me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595261
> 
> Previously this sock puppet account was named lilly/lily and changed their name to shinseung to threaten me.
> View attachment 5595262
> View attachment 5595263


Wow this  is insane


----------



## tyrannosaurus

Should we avoid going to Shinseung for surgery?


ccbutnotchanel said:


> Please avoid any recommendations from the large group chat ( green botton) by AllyM, Ivy aka HENRY at all costs! I was suspicious of the admins and the admin recommended Shinseung Plastic Surgery (Dr. Shin Young Shik, http://www.shinseung.com/) which was supposedly good for eyes and DES.
> 
> I foolishly sent my photos to the KakaoTalk (13579jys) from Shinseung Plastic Surgery’s website. Then I raised my suspicions after angering HENRY. HENRY of View Plastic Surgery and Shinseung Plastic Surgery used a sock puppet account to blackmail me with my photos and claimed they have my IP address and threatened to doxx me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595261
> 
> Previously this sock puppet account was named lilly/lily and changed their name to shinseung to threaten me.
> View attachment 5595262
> View attachment 5595263


----------



## baby225

Super thankful for this thread. I’m looking around to do V-line surgery as well. Anyone has info on Cheongdam U (CDU) and YUNO?


----------



## Jessicala

ccbutnotchanel said:


> Please avoid any recommendations from the large group chat ( green botton) by AllyM, Ivy aka HENRY at all costs! I was suspicious of the admins and the admin recommended Shinseung Plastic Surgery (Dr. Shin Young Shik, http://www.shinseung.com/) which was supposedly good for eyes and DES.
> 
> I foolishly sent my photos to the KakaoTalk (13579jys) from Shinseung Plastic Surgery’s website. Then I raised my suspicions after angering HENRY. HENRY of View Plastic Surgery and Shinseung Plastic Surgery used a sock puppet account to blackmail me with my photos and claimed they have my IP address and threatened to doxx me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595261
> 
> Previously this sock puppet account was named lilly/lily and changed their name to shinseung to threaten me.
> View attachment 5595262
> View attachment 5595263


Lol don’t be affraid he did the same to me.
This is ridiculous.


----------



## ccbutnotchanel

tyrannosaurus said:


> Should we avoid going to Shinseung for surgery?


I have not been to the clinic or had surgery with Dr. Shin so I cannot speak to his work. I would take every recommendation from the large group chat, especially the admins, with a grain of salt.


----------



## tyrannosaurus

ccbutnotchanel said:


> I have not been to the clinic or had surgery with Dr. Shin so I cannot speak to his work. I would take every recommendation from the large group chat, especially the admins, with a grain of salt.


Does that Henry guy work for Shinseung?


----------



## Jessicala

tyrannosaurus said:


> Does that Henry guy work for Shinseung?


He works for several clinics now 
View and shinseung are part of it


----------



## tyrannosaurus

Jessicala said:


> He works for several clinics now
> View and shinseung are part of it


Dang, I wanted to go to Shinseung for a consult. Obviously he isn’t a reflection of the surgeons abilities but I have to wonder why they hired someone like him.


----------



## Jessicala

tyrannosaurus said:


> Dang, I wanted to go to Shinseung for a consult. Obviously he isn’t a reflection of the surgeons abilities but I have to wonder why they hired someone like him.


Hiring Henry is a red flag to me 
That means they allow their consultant to do bad things to customers.

He is working for view and shinseung for sure but I think there are other clinics


----------



## sgbunbun

Hi does anyone have did surgery at mine plastic surgery? as i’m having consultation on the 5th.


----------



## Amy5039

sgbunbun said:


> Hi does anyone have did surgery at mine plastic surgery? as i’m having consultation on the 5th.


Hi, I am going to MINE soon! I am interested in eyes and nose. Which surgery are you going to get?


----------



## kimmy44

Hi all! Does anyone know how fast turnaround times are from consultation to surgery on average? I know it differs a lot from clinic to clinic, but I need to know I'm not crazy for booking only 3 weeks in Korea, and I don't know if changing my flight is an option


----------



## cherryblossom0731

RosieChic1719 said:


> Hi Guys, I’m planning to get some procedures done soon. I have shortlisted NaNa and Braun.
> Though another clinic peaked my interest, has anyone heard of had any prior experience with Lavian Plastic Surgery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lavian Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> Situated in Gangnam Apgujeong, Facial Contouring Surgery, Square Jaw Surgery, Buccal Fat Removal, Eyes and Breast Surgery, etc
> 
> 
> 
> en.lavianps.com


Braun is at the top of my list right now. They quoted me a good price and also doesn’t seem like a big clinic. I wanted to avoid the bigger ones because of ghost doctors. Let me know if you ended up choosing braun and/or how everything went.

If anyone has reviews for Braun (specifically Dr. Ryu) that would be helpful! I’m so close to booking with them


----------



## Moon88

it is crazy


----------



## 2688bbp

jokezonyou3 said:


> Hi has anyone done surgery at Cooki clinic? I'm planning to do v-line surgery there


so many Chinese did their surgeries there. According to the review, not bad. However, it seems like cooki is not popular among korean ppl. BTW, I am also Chinese


----------



## 2688bbp

kaycee23 said:


> I was doubtful about the fact that EU has no negative review online. It is sketchy and made me feel like they were removing negative reviews. In addition, during consultation, EU wanted me to sign document stating that if I get botched, I won't post it online. Then EU was very money hungry and dishonest. They practically bullied me out of 1million won. Initially tried to bully me out of 5million won. They promised to give the money back but wanted me to come back to their clinic with my card. Seems to me like they noticed I was scared and wanted me to come back so that they can bully me out of more money. I have evidence of all of these communications. If you go to EU, be very careful. Christy kept trying to sell me more services. I chose TFD because Dr. Lee was more open and honest.


EU had a very bad result of a facial contouring surgery few years ago. I found it on a Chinese forum.


----------



## Antifragile

cherryblossom0731 said:


> Braun is at the top of my list right now. They quoted me a good price and also doesn’t seem like a big clinic. I wanted to avoid the bigger ones because of ghost doctors. Let me know if you ended up choosing braun and/or how everything went.
> 
> If anyone has reviews for Braun (specifically Dr. Ryu) that would be helpful! I’m so close to booking with them


Hi, Braun is also at the top of my list rn, and i’m planning to go for in person consultation in November, do you have kakaotalk?


----------



## cherryblossom0731

aiden0909 said:


> Hi, Braun is also at the top of my list rn, and i’m planning to go for in person consultation in November, do you have kakaotalk?


I am actually about to download it right now!! Is there a link you can send for me to add you?


----------



## Antifragile

cherryblossom0731 said:


> I am actually about to download it right now!! Is there a link you can send for me to add you?


my ID is ad0909


----------



## cherryblossom0731

aiden0909 said:


> my ID is ad0909


I added you but can’t send you a message until you send me one. Something about user privacy policy


----------



## Antifragile

cherryblossom0731 said:


> I added you but can’t send you a message until you send me one. Something about user privacy policy


i don’t see it in my kkt, can u leave ur ID here so i can try and send u a msg


----------



## cherryblossom0731

aiden0909 said:


> i don’t see it in my kkt, can u leave ur ID here so i can try and send u a msg


Yeah my ID is xgrayce


----------



## GG Ortega

ID Hospital is a scam. Full of shadow  doctors. I had jaw implant surgery yrs ago. I consulted with Dr. Sang Hoon Park but they let a Junior Doctor operate on me without my knowlegde. Now my face is uneven and one side of my jaw feels uncomfortable. I have learned to live with it. Have you ever wondered how one man can build this luxury Surgery Hospital sckyscraper by himself? How many surgeries can he perform in a day? He doesnt operate. He has an army of Junior Doctors to operate on you. AVOID AT ALL COST. See my before and after pics. I miss my symmetrical jawline.


----------



## Frey

cherryblossom0731 said:


> Braun is at the top of my list right now. They quoted me a good price and also doesn’t seem like a big clinic. I wanted to avoid the bigger ones because of ghost doctors. Let me know if you ended up choosing braun and/or how everything went.
> 
> If anyone has reviews for Braun (specifically Dr. Ryu) that would be helpful! I’m so close to booking with them


I already paid the DP to reserve the op date with Braun and would do the surgery in the middle of dec. I would do DES+FC+rhino (dr. Kim & dr. Lee) , hope everything would go smooth (so scared even now my heart is beating hard thinking about it)


----------



## cherryblossom0731

Frey said:


> I already paid the DP to reserve the op date with Braun and would do the surgery in the middle of dec. I would do DES+FC+rhino (dr. Kim & dr. Lee) , hope everything would go smooth (so scared even now my heart is beating hard thinking about it)


I am scared too but also excited!! I hope everything goes well for you. Update me on your results )


----------



## ariesxtreme

GG Ortega said:


> ID Hospital is a scam. Full of shadow  doctors. I had jaw implant surgery yrs ago. I consulted with Dr. Sang Hoon Park but they let a Junior Doctor operate on me without my knowlegde. Now my face is uneven and one side of my jaw feels uncomfortable. I have learned to live with it. Have you ever wondered how one man can build this luxury Surgery Hospital sckyscraper by himself? How many surgeries can he perform in a day? He doesnt operate. He has an army of Junior Doctors to operate on you. AVOID AT ALL COST. See my before and after pics. I miss my symmetrical jawline.


This is absolutely horrible, I am so sorry this happened.  Did you contact them at all and how did you find out that a junior/shadow doc performed it?


----------



## GG Ortega

I did. And they offered to give me a refund if I go there for an examination. As if i would spend thousands of $ in airfares and accommodation to go to Korea  to get my money back. Twice when Dr. Park did a check-up post op, there was another young Dr with him who would inspect me too. Then my interpreter once pointed to a picture on the wall to say "That's the other Dr. that accompanied Dr. Park." That stood out for me becuase I didnt ask for who he was or was interested in the young Dr. Then I put 2&2 together. He must have been the one who operated on me because of my terrible results. Either that, or Dr. Park is just a lousy surgeon.


----------



## jokezonyou3

2688bbp said:


> EU had a very bad result of a facial contouring surgery few years ago. I found it on a Chinese forum.


do u know which doctor performed that surgery> EU has 2 doctors


----------



## Backtoblack18

GG Ortega said:


> I did. And they offered to give me a refund if I go there for an examination. As if i would spend thousands of $ in airfares and accommodation to go to Korea  to get my money back. Twice when Dr. Park did a check-up post op, there was another young Dr with him who would inspect me too. Then my interpreter once pointed to a picture on the wall to say "That's the other Dr. that accompanied Dr. Park." That stood out for me becuase I didnt ask for who he was or was interested in the young Dr. Then I put 2&2 together. He must have been the one who operated on me because of my terrible results. Either that, or Dr. Park is just a lousy surgeon.


That's sad . I would go back and get my refund if they offered it


----------



## xxphilip

Wow amazing Thread!


----------



## baby225

Frey said:


> I already paid the DP to reserve the op date with Braun and would do the surgery in the middle of dec. I would do DES+FC+rhino (dr. Kim & dr. Lee) , hope everything would go smooth (so scared even now my heart is beating hard thinking about it)


How much did you pay for the deposit? I’m planning to go on December too!xD Braun is on my top list. Maybe we can exchange KakaoTalk if you don’t mind.


----------



## Kryzca86

_finally i site without masking the names of the clinics! _


----------



## little pretty thing

kaycee23 said:


> I was doubtful about the fact that EU has no negative review online. It is sketchy and made me feel like they were removing negative reviews. In addition, during consultation, EU wanted me to sign document stating that if I get botched, I won't post it online. Then EU was very money hungry and dishonest. They practically bullied me out of 1million won. Initially tried to bully me out of 5million won. They promised to give the money back but wanted me to come back to their clinic with my card. Seems to me like they noticed I was scared and wanted me to come back so that they can bully me out of more money. I have evidence of all of these communications. If you go to EU, be very careful. Christy kept trying to sell me more services. I chose TFD because Dr. Lee was more open and honest.


Did you get recommended Faceguid by Dr.Lee TFD before your djs?


----------



## jenothesamoyed

Does anyone know if Dream Plastic is okay? I heard rumours that SNSD did their plastic surgery there.


----------



## a08

2688bbp said:


> so many Chinese did their surgeries there. According to the review, not bad. However, it seems like cooki is not popular among korean ppl. BTW, I am also Chinese


where can you see before and after photos that is not photoshopped?


----------



## a08

cherryblossom0731 said:


> Braun is at the top of my list right now. They quoted me a good price and also doesn’t seem like a big clinic. I wanted to avoid the bigger ones because of ghost doctors. Let me know if you ended up choosing braun and/or how everything went.
> 
> If anyone has reviews for Braun (specifically Dr. Ryu) that would be helpful! I’m so close to booking with them


what are you going to Braun for? I am interested in DES for myself but it's hard to find a lot of reviews


----------



## cherryblossom0731

a08 said:


> what are you going to Braun for? I am interested in DES for myself but it's hard to find a lot of reviews


I was thinking about going to braun for ptosis correction and rhinoplasty but i took them off my list


----------



## a08

cherryblossom0731 said:


> I was thinking about going to braun for ptosis correction and rhinoplasty but i took them off my list


I would not do rhino at Braun (i think there are some stories of ppl not liking the results) but for eyes was there a reason why?


----------



## cherryblossom0731

a08 said:


> I would not do rhino at Braun (i think there are some stories of ppl not liking the results) but for eyes was there a reason why?


Hi! I actually looked into other clinics and went with MIHO instead because they seem to work with locals more. I was going to go to braun but they recently blew up and so i heard theyre more factory like now. No other reason though haha


----------



## cjin_

Thanks for the thread! Are there any recommendations for rhinoplasty (+ alar reduction / bulbous correction)?


----------



## nyte103

Has anyone heard anything about DA ("Dee-Ay") Plastic Surgery?


----------



## ducky0912

nyte103 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about DA ("Dee-Ay") Plastic Surgery?


Oh boy... where do I start with them? I reached out a few months ago to have an online consult. Didn't hear back for a while despite them seeing my message on WhatsApp. I really liked how their results looked so i thought i would stick it out. I did hear back and they provided me with the info i needed including price. Whoever I spoke to wasn't as professional or invested in my consultation as I hoped either. As we know, DA is notoriously expensive but I thought since the results were great it was worth it for a reason. I sent in my deposit (4.45 mil KRW) to secure my spot. But after I did, more and more negative reviews started coming up (very crowded, busy, and impersonal). Overall the evidence was enough to cause me to rethink my surgery with them so I reached out to say I was canceling my consult and surgery with them. OMG super short with me afterward. I still haven't received the money back yet (it's been a little more than a week). Really hoping I don't have to deal with them much longer. I am now looking and likely booking with Atop who has been absolutely delightful. Keep in mind, the people behind the online consults will be with you during your surgery.... not the most trustworthy. I caution highly against them


----------



## StarsInSky

Ghost doctors that's really scary. These are people performing plastic surgery without the right qualifications for ex nurses doing rhinoplasty or jaw surgery on patients once they are put under general anaesthesia. I'm not sure if this has been brought up here but Before considering/having surgery in Korea I think you should watch this:   and read 








						South Korea's dangerous ghost doctors are putting plastic surgery patients' lives at risk | CNN
					

One Friday night, Kwon Tae-hoon received a call.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## StarsInSky

cherryblossom0731 said:


> Braun is at the top of my list right now. They quoted me a good price and also doesn’t seem like a big clinic. I wanted to avoid the bigger ones because of ghost doctors. Let me know if you ended up choosing braun and/or how everything went.
> 
> If anyone has reviews for Braun (specifically Dr. Ryu) that would be helpful! I’m so close to booking with them


Hi!
If you look at the beginning  of this thread I think Braun was listed as a clinic to avoid.I don't know anything about them. But they do seem to market a lot on youtube which to me seem suspicious. Lots of people/youtubers/influencers V-logging surgeries with them to attract customers. These reviews can be biaised and these people might have gotten their surgeries done there for free. In exchange they might be v-logging their experiences. that's marketing.


----------



## nyte103

StarsInSky said:


> Ghost doctors that's really scary. These are people performing plastic surgery without the right qualifications for ex nurses doing rhinoplasty or jaw surgery on patients once they are put under general anaesthesia. I'm not sure if this has been brought up here but Before considering/having surgery in Korea I think you should watch this:   and read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea's dangerous ghost doctors are putting plastic surgery patients' lives at risk | CNN
> 
> 
> One Friday night, Kwon Tae-hoon received a call.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edition.cnn.com



Yeah, that's why a lot of reputable places now advertise that they have CC (security) cameras installed during surgery.



ducky0912 said:


> Oh boy... where do I start with them? I reached out a few months ago to have an online consult. Didn't hear back for a while despite them seeing my message on WhatsApp. I really liked how their results looked so i thought i would stick it out. I did hear back and they provided me with the info i needed including price. Whoever I spoke to wasn't as professional or invested in my consultation as I hoped either. As we know, DA is notoriously expensive but I thought since the results were great it was worth it for a reason. I sent in my deposit (4.45 mil KRW) to secure my spot. But after I did, more and more negative reviews started coming up (very crowded, busy, and impersonal). Overall the evidence was enough to cause me to rethink my surgery with them so I reached out to say I was canceling my consult and surgery with them. OMG super short with me afterward. I still haven't received the money back yet (it's been a little more than a week). Really hoping I don't have to deal with them much longer. I am now looking and likely booking with Atop who has been absolutely delightful. Keep in mind, the people behind the online consults will be with you during your surgery.... not the most trustworthy. I caution highly against them


Interesting... thanks for the info!


----------



## StarsInSky

nyte103 said:


> Yeah, that's why a lot of reputable places now advertise that they have CC (security) cameras installed during surgery.
> 
> 
> Interesting... thanks for the info!


According to the video I posted, clinics have to have cc security cameras during surgery by Korean law. There are some exceptions though. But the problem is the regulations in Korea is too laxative. Surgeons or clinics seems to be able to get away with causing medical accidents or even deaths even though they are at fault, used ghost doctors or left patients alone or with unqualified people while on general anesthesia which is very dangerous. If left alone, you can bleed out or stop breathing because you are not monitored. Your vitals are not monitored.


----------



## nyte103

StarsInSky said:


> According to the video I posted, *clinics have to have cc security cameras during surgery by Korean law*. There are some exceptions though. But the problem is the regulations in Korea is too laxative. Surgeons or clinics seems to be able to get away with causing medical accidents or even deaths even though they are at fault, used ghost doctors or left patients alone or with unqualified people while on general anesthesia which is very dangerous. If left alone, you can bleed out or stop breathing because you are not monitored. Your vitals are not monitored.


I had no idea that it was mandated by law now. Grateful for this recent regulation, although owing to a horrific and tragic death (R.I.P. Kwon Dae-Hee) and, unfortunately, multiple unexamined and unjustified deaths. It's truly sickening what greed and indifference can do to humans. It's not just the surgeons in the video that's disgusting, but the nurses and the anesthesiologists as well - people in the same company/on the same payroll seem to develop a despicable mob mentality. And as you mentioned, even the regulations are lax.

(I know it's sad, but) Everyone should just start asking for their CC camera footage now that it's mandatory. Even if they don't plan on watching it (ie. you survived and you like the results). In fact, it should become routine to give the footage to patients without it even being asked for.

Gotta make sure no ghost doctors and no multiple patients scheduled for surgery (ie. doctor walking in and out of the room during your procedure).

Stay safe y'all!

StarsInSky - do you happen have any clinics in consideration?


----------



## StarsInSky

nyte103 said:


> I had no idea that it was mandated by law now. Grateful for this recent regulation, although owing to a horrific and tragic death (R.I.P. Kwon Dae-Hee) and, unfortunately, multiple unexamined and unjustified deaths. It's truly sickening what greed and indifference can do to humans. It's not just the surgeons in the video that's disgusting, but the nurses and the anesthesiologists as well - people in the same company/on the same payroll seem to develop a despicable mob mentality. And as you mentioned, even the regulations are lax.
> 
> (I know it's sad, but) Everyone should just start asking for their CC camera footage now that it's mandatory. Even if they don't plan on watching it (ie. you survived and you like the results). In fact, it should become routine to give the footage to patients without it even being asked for.
> 
> Gotta make sure no ghost doctors and no multiple patients scheduled for surgery (ie. doctor walking in and out of the room during your procedure).
> 
> Stay safe y'all!
> 
> StarsInSky - do you happen have any clinics in consideration?


I want to have advancement genioplasty done because my chin is very recessed. This is when you advance the chinbone forward. But I haven't decided where to have it done. I have never had plastic surgery so I can't recommend any clinics and I haven't done so much research.

I did however come across a video on youtube by a dr Kook in Seoul. He states on his website that he does different kinds of revisions. (revision surgery) He also states that he has an American medical license but I'm not sure if that's true? From one of his youtube videos he doesn't seem to speak English very well. I'm not American and I'm not sure if it's possible to have an American medical license without being fluent in English? It would be a good idea if it's possible to verify if he does have this license.?  This doctor has got a lot of youtube videos in Korean but only one in English I think. (where he interviews a young woman) A few of the Korean videos are translated into English (subtitles). He has got a few reviews in Korean that I translated with google translate. Some were complaining that it was expensive but I couldn't understand everything.  There is another thread here in the forum where a user was trying to get into contact with this doctor in 2021 but she/he says that he doesn't answer her messages. She has got chin ptosis after genioplasty and that's why she was trying to consult with him.

How about you? Have you had plastic surgery?


----------



## robertroberts4946

Thank you so much. 
What clinics would you highly recommend ? ?


----------



## nyte103

StarsInSky said:


> I want to have advancement genioplasty done because my chin is very recessed. This is when you advance the chinbone forward. But I haven't decided where to have it done. I have never had plastic surgery so I can't recommend any clinics and I haven't done so much research.
> 
> I did however come across a video on youtube by a dr Kook in Seoul. He states on his website that he does different kinds of revisions. (revision surgery) He also states that he has an American medical license but I'm not sure if that's true? From one of his youtube videos he doesn't seem to speak English very well. I'm not American and I'm not sure if it's possible to have an American medical license without being fluent in English? It would be a good idea if it's possible to verify if he does have this license.?  This doctor has got a lot of youtube videos in Korean but only one in English I think. (where he interviews a young woman) A few of the Korean videos are translated into English (subtitles). He has got a few reviews in Korean that I translated with google translate. Some were complaining that it was expensive but I couldn't understand everything.  There is another thread here in the forum where a user was trying to get into contact with this doctor in 2021 but she/he says that he doesn't answer her messages. She has got chin ptosis after genioplasty and that's why she was trying to consult with him.
> 
> How about you? Have you had plastic surgery?


Ah, good that you're starting your research then. I haven't heard of this Dr. Kook, what is his YouTube channel/what clinic does he work at? I speak both English and Korean, but I wouldn't say that I'm fluent (in Korean). 

I'm looking for a place to get eyelid surgery revision and rhinoplasty revision (not happy with the results - it's been a long time and has been hard on my self-esteem & confidence). Also interested in double jaw surgery (first time), may or may not go through with this one though - need to consult with the doctor.

I was interested in DA, but the reply above is giving me second thoughts. Before that I was considering JW, Wonjin, Braun until I saw this thread.
I also don't have a "whitelist" yet either. 
I've been checking Gangnam Unni on and off and DA has high reviews on there (but who knows if they're real reviews).


----------



## StarsInSky

nyte103 said:


> Ah, good that you're starting your research then. I haven't heard of this Dr. Kook, what is his YouTube channel/what clinic does he work at? I speak both English and Korean, but I wouldn't say that I'm fluent (in Korean).
> 
> I'm looking for a place to get eyelid surgery revision and rhinoplasty revision (not happy with the results - it's been a long time and has been hard on my self-esteem & confidence). Also interested in double jaw surgery (first time), may or may not go through with this one though - need to consult with the doctor.
> 
> I was interested in DA, but the reply above is giving me second thoughts. Before that I was considering JW and Wonjin until I saw this thread.
> I also don't have a "whitelist" yet either.
> I've been checking Gangnam Unni on and off and DA has high reviews on there (but who knows if they're real reviews).


Ok I'm sorry that you are not happy with your rhinoplasty/eyelid-surgery.
Yes to go through with double jaw surgery is a big decision since it's a major surgery and can carry a lot of risks. Do you want to do it because of occlusion/teeth related problems?

This is dr Kooks site in English http://www.drkook.co.kr/eng/?ckattempt=1 
and his site In Korean: http://www.drkook.co.kr/main/main.php

This is the video in English that I saw at first:   and from there you will find his youtube channel.

I just want to stress that *I don't have any experience with this doctor *so I don't know anything about him. From the videos he does seem knowledgeable but I don't know if he is good etc. 
I just want to encourage everyone to make their own research.


----------



## nyte103

StarsInSky said:


> Ok I'm sorry that you are not happy with your rhinoplasty/eyelid-surgery.
> Yes to go through with double jaw surgery is a big decision since it's a major surgery and can carry a lot of risks. Do you want to do it because of occlusion/teeth related problems?
> 
> This is dr Kooks site in English http://www.drkook.co.kr/eng/?ckattempt=1
> and his site In Korean: http://www.drkook.co.kr/main/main.php
> 
> This is the video in English that I saw at first:   and from there you will find his youtube channel.
> 
> I just want to stress that *I don't have any experience with this doctor *so I don't know anything about him. From the videos he does seem knowledgeable but I don't know if he is good etc.
> I just want to encourage everyone to make their own research.



Thanks  
No, it's not really teeth related I guess? When I was like 13 and had braces the orthodontist said that I might need the surgery (orthognathic surgery), but the braces corrected it enough for surgery not to be necessary. I want to do it now for aesthetic purposes.

Interesting video. You're right, that doctor does seem to be knowledgeable, especially in genioplasty. 

I'm looking at 'Seoul Face 21' right now (for double jaw surgery) and if anyone has any info on them it'd be much appreciated!


----------



## yicycles

Opera Plastic Surgery Ruined My Face

Opera messed up my face! Do not go here. Trust me. Don’t make the same mistake I did because they’re cheap.

Here’s how my experience at Opera went. I got surgery in 2020. (If you don’t believe me I have a document below proving I got surgery there) I did have to quarantine for 2 weeks beforehand because it was COVID but I’m just going to start at the first meeting with Opera. 

TLDR; 
Rushed me into surgery without even listening to me, kicked me out of the clinic when I was still extremely drugged up and couldn’t even find the door, nose is crooked, eye won’t fully open and is asymmetrical, didn’t do the alarplasty I paid for and refuses to refund me, doctor denies all issues and refuses to take responsibility for any of it and refuses to refund me. 

I feel like it’s been sufficient time for everything to settle and make a judgment.

I got double eyelid surgery with incision, epicanthoplasty, lateral canthoplasty, medial canthoplasty, ptosis correction, rhinoplasty with silicone implant and ear cartilage tip, alarplasty, liposuction, fat grafting, Zygoma and jaw reduction, buccal fat removal, and love band filler

1. My Consultation

I met with the English translator and she ushered me into the office to meet with the eye surgeon. He poked and prodded my eye and left. Then, the nose surgeon came in and looked at my nose. I tried asking him a few questions but he just nodded and left. He was in such a hurry and didn’t take the time to listen to me. Then I met with the jaw surgeon and he actually did talk to me and understood what I wanted. Then I met with a few other people for the other procedures (My memory’s a little fuzzy here). 

They rushed me so much and were just trying to get me in and out. I signed a bunch of papers. Then, a tailor came to take my measurements for the compression garment for liposuction. I went to an outside clinic to get my vitals checked to make sure I was okay for surgery. After that, I left and would come back the next day for the first half of my surgeries. I would complete the second half at a later date (because I was getting so many).

2. Surgery Day

I fasted for several hours and arrived at the clinic in the morning the next day. I changed into a surgery gown and washed my face and everything. I kept my possessions in a locker. Then, I went to the operating room and laid down for them to prep me. They couldn’t find my vein and punctured me in weird places and it hurt a lot. They put me under anesthesia and I was knocked out. 

I was awake for the eye surgery because they had me do things with my eye and respond to them. After that, I knocked out again. I woke up briefly because I was awake again and I told them I was aware so they drugged me up some more. I don’t know how long I was out.

3. Immediately Post-Surgery 

I woke up in a bed next to some other people and realized my surgery was complete. I believe some of them were the eyes and rhinoplasty but it’s hard to remember. I was still really disoriented. I fell asleep. I woke to the English translator shaking me and telling me I had to leave. I was still super drugged up but I had to get up because they were kicking me out. I was still so drugged up I literally couldn’t see where I was going and couldn’t even find the door. The translator had to hold my arm to get me down to the lobby. There, I was left to fend for myself. It was so hard to get home. My sight was extremely blurry. I couldn’t breathe. I don’t even remember how I got back. 

4. Second Surgery

I went through the same prep. It’s hard to remember which surgeries I got this time but I know one of them was the jaw surgery. The second surgery was fine but my face blew up like a pufferfish but I think that’s normal. 

5. Post-surgery

Over the course of 2 weeks I went in for some treatments to de-swell. They removed the bandages from my nose and I remember thinking it looked kind of crooked. I expressed these concerns to them but they said to let it settle because it can change. Then, I noticed there were no incisions anywhere at my alar. Not inside, not outside. I realized they didn’t do the alarplasty even though I paid for it! I told them and at first they denied it, but finally admitted they didn’t do it. They gave me an IOU to come back and get it but wouldn’t give me back my money. I didn’t have time for that because I had to go back to America soon. So I sucked it up and figured I would have to waste more money coming back to Korea to get it sometime in the future. 

6. Back in America

I let a year pass and my nose was still crooked. It leans to the left side. Furthermore, my right eye wouldn’t fully open and was asymmetrical. Another thing, they left a thread in my left nostril. You can’t see it, but you can feel it with your finger. I tried pulling it out and it wouldn’t budge. This is just sloppy. I contacted them through Kakaotalk multiple times but they never responded to me. I still had hopes that the nose was still settling so I waited some more. After another year passed, I realized nothing was going to change and it was just crooked and my eye was going to stay asymmetrical. I posted a scathing review of how they ruined my nose and eyes in the comments section of one of their instagram posts and then I finally got a message from a representative from Opera.

7. Talking to the Opera Representative

She acted shocked that this happened to me. She asked for more details about my concerns and relayed them to the doctor. I sent them pictures of my face and pointed out the issues. I told them about the alarplasty situation. Then the doctor responded by saying that he didn’t see any crookedness in my nose. He said my face just looks like that. He also said that my eyes were slightly asymmetrical before surgery and that surgery can’t fix that. I was able to open both my eyes fully before the surgery. Look below to see what happened. He fails to address the fact that my right eye won’t fully open. He also said that I didn’t need alarplasty. He admits to not doing it. He says he just removed fat in my nostril instead. That isn’t what alarplasty is. If he felt like I didn’t need alarplasty, why didn’t he say anything at the consultation? He took my money even though I didn’t need to do it? I asked for my money back because they didn’t do what I paid for. They refused to refund me for anything and denied everything. It made me furious because my eye is clearly asymmetrical and they said the problem was not worse after surgery. Anybody with eyes could see the difference. 

TLDR; 
Rushed me into surgery without even listening to me, kicked me out of the clinic when I was still extremely drugged up and couldn’t even find the door, nose is crooked, eye won’t fully open and is asymmetrical, didn’t do the alarplasty I paid for and refuses to refund me, doctor denies all issues and refuses to take responsibility for any of it and refuses to refund me. 

I’ve planned my revision surgery at different clinics and am going back to Korea in March 2023. This time, I have to shell out $14,000 to get everything fixed. I learned my lesson and will not get something just because it’s cheap. You get what you pay for. Save yourself the heartache and go somewhere else that’s not Opera. Crying right now because my face is messed up. :’(


----------



## James Kim

Wow. This is great. I’ll definitely go through them one by one. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## zanela123

THANK YOU for this post. I love that the first clinic is Teium because I went there…TWICE and my eyelids were still uneven and I paid 5kUSD for primary.. (this was 3 years ago). I think the doctor is old and isn’t skilled for eyes anymore. I regret going to him twice (second time to fix asymmetry). Still he failed and I am re-doing eyes again for the third time in Korea. Thanks for this post.


----------



## Height

ducky0912 said:


> Oh boy... where do I start with them? I reached out a few months ago to have an online consult. Didn't hear back for a while despite them seeing my message on WhatsApp. I really liked how their results looked so i thought i would stick it out. I did hear back and they provided me with the info i needed including price. Whoever I spoke to wasn't as professional or invested in my consultation as I hoped either. As we know, DA is notoriously expensive but I thought since the results were great it was worth it for a reason. I sent in my deposit (4.45 mil KRW) to secure my spot. But after I did, more and more negative reviews started coming up (very crowded, busy, and impersonal). Overall the evidence was enough to cause me to rethink my surgery with them so I reached out to say I was canceling my consult and surgery with them. OMG super short with me afterward. I still haven't received the money back yet (it's been a little more than a week). Really hoping I don't have to deal with them much longer. I am now looking and likely booking with Atop who has been absolutely delightful. Keep in mind, the people behind the online consults will be with you during your surgery.... not the most trustworthy. I caution highly against them


Hey, atop is top my list too.. have you consulted w atop?


----------



## ah10zq2010

I also went to Teium… Horrible experience. He should retire…


----------



## ah10zq2010

Also Opera is kinda a factory clinic so not surprised


----------



## cjin_

ducky0912 said:


> Oh boy... where do I start with them? I reached out a few months ago to have an online consult. Didn't hear back for a while despite them seeing my message on WhatsApp. I really liked how their results looked so i thought i would stick it out. I did hear back and they provided me with the info i needed including price. Whoever I spoke to wasn't as professional or invested in my consultation as I hoped either. As we know, DA is notoriously expensive but I thought since the results were great it was worth it for a reason. I sent in my deposit (4.45 mil KRW) to secure my spot. But after I did, more and more negative reviews started coming up (very crowded, busy, and impersonal). Overall the evidence was enough to cause me to rethink my surgery with them so I reached out to say I was canceling my consult and surgery with them. OMG super short with me afterward. I still haven't received the money back yet (it's been a little more than a week). Really hoping I don't have to deal with them much longer. I am now looking and likely booking with Atop who has been absolutely delightful. Keep in mind, the people behind the online consults will be with you during your surgery.... not the most trustworthy. I caution highly against them


Hi! May i know how you contacted ATOP? Ive tried to contact them through a few channels but no replies so far


----------



## purple_unicorn

zanela123 said:


> THANK YOU for this post. I love that the first clinic is Teium because I went there…TWICE and my eyelids were still uneven and I paid 5kUSD for primary.. (this was 3 years ago). I think the doctor is old and isn’t skilled for eyes anymore. I regret going to him twice (second time to fix asymmetry). Still he failed and I am re-doing eyes again for the third time in Korea. Thanks for this post.


Hi, do you mind if I ask which doctor was it?


----------



## SKSurg

steph_0really said:


> Great, super helpful post! Thank you! I am also worried about ghost doctors, botched surgeries etc. What hospitals can we trust in South Korea? I am in two-minds now.....do I risk surgery or do I be confident in my research and just go for it? Even at "good places" it is still a major risk.....


Have you been able to find a trustworthy doctor for v line? I’m interested but I’m also nervous


----------



## Nurcihan

SKSurg said:


> Have you been able to find a trustworthy doctor for v line? I’m interested but I’m also nervous


I am looking for the same, trustworthy Dr for my VLine


----------



## nyte103

Anything on Gio (drgio) or The Swan (sswan)?

Specifically for revision eyelid surgery?


----------



## nyte103

I've contacted 4 different places for an online consultation (for different surgeries) and they all say that I have to come in to the office for a consultation? Why even have the option on the website for "Online Consultation" then?


----------



## ah10zq2010

Jessicala said:


> Hiring Henry is a red flag to me
> That means they allow their consultant to do bad things to customers.
> 
> He is working for view and shinseung for sure but I think there are other clinics


Ewww who is this Henry loser


----------



## ducky0912

Height said:


> Hey, atop is top my list too.. have you consulted w atop?


I have online. I really cant say enough good things so far. VERY reasonable prices and good results. I feel really great about my choice to go with them in Feb of 2023.


----------



## ducky0912

cjin_ said:


> Hi! May i know how you contacted ATOP? Ive tried to contact them through a few channels but no replies so far


Yes I reached out through Whatsapp and their English consultant Sky has been wonderful!


----------



## robertroberts4946

I so appreciate your list. I do. 
Does anyone also have a list of clinics in Seoul - it may be a very very short list  - of _recommended_ clinics, especially for a male facelift? 
Many thanks.


----------



## robertroberts4946

.


----------



## Mariellabella

yicycles said:


> Opera Plastic Surgery Ruined My Face
> 
> Opera messed up my face! Do not go here. Trust me. Don’t make the same mistake I did because they’re cheap.
> 
> Here’s how my experience at Opera went. I got surgery in 2020. (If you don’t believe me I have a document below proving I got surgery there) I did have to quarantine for 2 weeks beforehand because it was COVID but I’m just going to start at the first meeting with Opera.
> 
> TLDR;
> Rushed me into surgery without even listening to me, kicked me out of the clinic when I was still extremely drugged up and couldn’t even find the door, nose is crooked, eye won’t fully open and is asymmetrical, didn’t do the alarplasty I paid for and refuses to refund me, doctor denies all issues and refuses to take responsibility for any of it and refuses to refund me.
> 
> I feel like it’s been sufficient time for everything to settle and make a judgment.
> 
> I got double eyelid surgery with incision, epicanthoplasty, lateral canthoplasty, medial canthoplasty, ptosis correction, rhinoplasty with silicone implant and ear cartilage tip, alarplasty, liposuction, fat grafting, Zygoma and jaw reduction, buccal fat removal, and love band filler
> 
> 1. My Consultation
> 
> I met with the English translator and she ushered me into the office to meet with the eye surgeon. He poked and prodded my eye and left. Then, the nose surgeon came in and looked at my nose. I tried asking him a few questions but he just nodded and left. He was in such a hurry and didn’t take the time to listen to me. Then I met with the jaw surgeon and he actually did talk to me and understood what I wanted. Then I met with a few other people for the other procedures (My memory’s a little fuzzy here).
> 
> They rushed me so much and were just trying to get me in and out. I signed a bunch of papers. Then, a tailor came to take my measurements for the compression garment for liposuction. I went to an outside clinic to get my vitals checked to make sure I was okay for surgery. After that, I left and would come back the next day for the first half of my surgeries. I would complete the second half at a later date (because I was getting so many).
> 
> 2. Surgery Day
> 
> I fasted for several hours and arrived at the clinic in the morning the next day. I changed into a surgery gown and washed my face and everything. I kept my possessions in a locker. Then, I went to the operating room and laid down for them to prep me. They couldn’t find my vein and punctured me in weird places and it hurt a lot. They put me under anesthesia and I was knocked out.
> 
> I was awake for the eye surgery because they had me do things with my eye and respond to them. After that, I knocked out again. I woke up briefly because I was awake again and I told them I was aware so they drugged me up some more. I don’t know how long I was out.
> 
> 3. Immediately Post-Surgery
> 
> I woke up in a bed next to some other people and realized my surgery was complete. I believe some of them were the eyes and rhinoplasty but it’s hard to remember. I was still really disoriented. I fell asleep. I woke to the English translator shaking me and telling me I had to leave. I was still super drugged up but I had to get up because they were kicking me out. I was still so drugged up I literally couldn’t see where I was going and couldn’t even find the door. The translator had to hold my arm to get me down to the lobby. There, I was left to fend for myself. It was so hard to get home. My sight was extremely blurry. I couldn’t breathe. I don’t even remember how I got back.
> 
> 4. Second Surgery
> 
> I went through the same prep. It’s hard to remember which surgeries I got this time but I know one of them was the jaw surgery. The second surgery was fine but my face blew up like a pufferfish but I think that’s normal.
> 
> 5. Post-surgery
> 
> Over the course of 2 weeks I went in for some treatments to de-swell. They removed the bandages from my nose and I remember thinking it looked kind of crooked. I expressed these concerns to them but they said to let it settle because it can change. Then, I noticed there were no incisions anywhere at my alar. Not inside, not outside. I realized they didn’t do the alarplasty even though I paid for it! I told them and at first they denied it, but finally admitted they didn’t do it. They gave me an IOU to come back and get it but wouldn’t give me back my money. I didn’t have time for that because I had to go back to America soon. So I sucked it up and figured I would have to waste more money coming back to Korea to get it sometime in the future.
> 
> 6. Back in America
> 
> I let a year pass and my nose was still crooked. It leans to the left side. Furthermore, my right eye wouldn’t fully open and was asymmetrical. Another thing, they left a thread in my left nostril. You can’t see it, but you can feel it with your finger. I tried pulling it out and it wouldn’t budge. This is just sloppy. I contacted them through Kakaotalk multiple times but they never responded to me. I still had hopes that the nose was still settling so I waited some more. After another year passed, I realized nothing was going to change and it was just crooked and my eye was going to stay asymmetrical. I posted a scathing review of how they ruined my nose and eyes in the comments section of one of their instagram posts and then I finally got a message from a representative from Opera.
> 
> 7. Talking to the Opera Representative
> 
> She acted shocked that this happened to me. She asked for more details about my concerns and relayed them to the doctor. I sent them pictures of my face and pointed out the issues. I told them about the alarplasty situation. Then the doctor responded by saying that he didn’t see any crookedness in my nose. He said my face just looks like that. He also said that my eyes were slightly asymmetrical before surgery and that surgery can’t fix that. I was able to open both my eyes fully before the surgery. Look below to see what happened. He fails to address the fact that my right eye won’t fully open. He also said that I didn’t need alarplasty. He admits to not doing it. He says he just removed fat in my nostril instead. That isn’t what alarplasty is. If he felt like I didn’t need alarplasty, why didn’t he say anything at the consultation? He took my money even though I didn’t need to do it? I asked for my money back because they didn’t do what I paid for. They refused to refund me for anything and denied everything. It made me furious because my eye is clearly asymmetrical and they said the problem was not worse after surgery. Anybody with eyes could see the difference.
> 
> TLDR;
> Rushed me into surgery without even listening to me, kicked me out of the clinic when I was still extremely drugged up and couldn’t even find the door, nose is crooked, eye won’t fully open and is asymmetrical, didn’t do the alarplasty I paid for and refuses to refund me, doctor denies all issues and refuses to take responsibility for any of it and refuses to refund me.
> 
> I’ve planned my revision surgery at different clinics and am going back to Korea in March 2023. This time, I have to shell out $14,000 to get everything fixed. I learned my lesson and will not get something just because it’s cheap. You get what you pay for. Save yourself the heartache and go somewhere else that’s not Opera. Crying right now because my face is messed up. :’(


you are still looking good though, 
most people wouldn't see it so don't cry. 
It is far worse to be in pain AND look bad after a surgery....you will fix it but don't despair about it


----------



## rhinoking

Is mina plastic surgery part of this blacklisted clinic


----------



## rhinoking

Sorry this was a double post.


----------



## puddingway

yicycles said:


> Opera Plastic Surgery Ruined My Face
> 
> Opera messed up my face! Do not go here. Trust me. Don’t make the same mistake I did because they’re cheap.
> 
> Here’s how my experience at Opera went. I got surgery in 2020. (If you don’t believe me I have a document below proving I got surgery there) I did have to quarantine for 2 weeks beforehand because it was COVID but I’m just going to start at the first meeting with Opera.
> 
> TLDR;
> Rushed me into surgery without even listening to me, kicked me out of the clinic when I was still extremely drugged up and couldn’t even find the door, nose is crooked, eye won’t fully open and is asymmetrical, didn’t do the alarplasty I paid for and refuses to refund me, doctor denies all issues and refuses to take responsibility for any of it and refuses to refund me.
> 
> I feel like it’s been sufficient time for everything to settle and make a judgment.
> 
> I got double eyelid surgery with incision, epicanthoplasty, lateral canthoplasty, medial canthoplasty, ptosis correction, rhinoplasty with silicone implant and ear cartilage tip, alarplasty, liposuction, fat grafting, Zygoma and jaw reduction, buccal fat removal, and love band filler
> 
> 1. My Consultation
> 
> I met with the English translator and she ushered me into the office to meet with the eye surgeon. He poked and prodded my eye and left. Then, the nose surgeon came in and looked at my nose. I tried asking him a few questions but he just nodded and left. He was in such a hurry and didn’t take the time to listen to me. Then I met with the jaw surgeon and he actually did talk to me and understood what I wanted. Then I met with a few other people for the other procedures (My memory’s a little fuzzy here).
> 
> They rushed me so much and were just trying to get me in and out. I signed a bunch of papers. Then, a tailor came to take my measurements for the compression garment for liposuction. I went to an outside clinic to get my vitals checked to make sure I was okay for surgery. After that, I left and would come back the next day for the first half of my surgeries. I would complete the second half at a later date (because I was getting so many).
> 
> 2. Surgery Day
> 
> I fasted for several hours and arrived at the clinic in the morning the next day. I changed into a surgery gown and washed my face and everything. I kept my possessions in a locker. Then, I went to the operating room and laid down for them to prep me. They couldn’t find my vein and punctured me in weird places and it hurt a lot. They put me under anesthesia and I was knocked out.
> 
> I was awake for the eye surgery because they had me do things with my eye and respond to them. After that, I knocked out again. I woke up briefly because I was awake again and I told them I was aware so they drugged me up some more. I don’t know how long I was out.
> 
> 3. Immediately Post-Surgery
> 
> I woke up in a bed next to some other people and realized my surgery was complete. I believe some of them were the eyes and rhinoplasty but it’s hard to remember. I was still really disoriented. I fell asleep. I woke to the English translator shaking me and telling me I had to leave. I was still super drugged up but I had to get up because they were kicking me out. I was still so drugged up I literally couldn’t see where I was going and couldn’t even find the door. The translator had to hold my arm to get me down to the lobby. There, I was left to fend for myself. It was so hard to get home. My sight was extremely blurry. I couldn’t breathe. I don’t even remember how I got back.
> 
> 4. Second Surgery
> 
> I went through the same prep. It’s hard to remember which surgeries I got this time but I know one of them was the jaw surgery. The second surgery was fine but my face blew up like a pufferfish but I think that’s normal.
> 
> 5. Post-surgery
> 
> Over the course of 2 weeks I went in for some treatments to de-swell. They removed the bandages from my nose and I remember thinking it looked kind of crooked. I expressed these concerns to them but they said to let it settle because it can change. Then, I noticed there were no incisions anywhere at my alar. Not inside, not outside. I realized they didn’t do the alarplasty even though I paid for it! I told them and at first they denied it, but finally admitted they didn’t do it. They gave me an IOU to come back and get it but wouldn’t give me back my money. I didn’t have time for that because I had to go back to America soon. So I sucked it up and figured I would have to waste more money coming back to Korea to get it sometime in the future.
> 
> 6. Back in America
> 
> I let a year pass and my nose was still crooked. It leans to the left side. Furthermore, my right eye wouldn’t fully open and was asymmetrical. Another thing, they left a thread in my left nostril. You can’t see it, but you can feel it with your finger. I tried pulling it out and it wouldn’t budge. This is just sloppy. I contacted them through Kakaotalk multiple times but they never responded to me. I still had hopes that the nose was still settling so I waited some more. After another year passed, I realized nothing was going to change and it was just crooked and my eye was going to stay asymmetrical. I posted a scathing review of how they ruined my nose and eyes in the comments section of one of their instagram posts and then I finally got a message from a representative from Opera.
> 
> 7. Talking to the Opera Representative
> 
> She acted shocked that this happened to me. She asked for more details about my concerns and relayed them to the doctor. I sent them pictures of my face and pointed out the issues. I told them about the alarplasty situation. Then the doctor responded by saying that he didn’t see any crookedness in my nose. He said my face just looks like that. He also said that my eyes were slightly asymmetrical before surgery and that surgery can’t fix that. I was able to open both my eyes fully before the surgery. Look below to see what happened. He fails to address the fact that my right eye won’t fully open. He also said that I didn’t need alarplasty. He admits to not doing it. He says he just removed fat in my nostril instead. That isn’t what alarplasty is. If he felt like I didn’t need alarplasty, why didn’t he say anything at the consultation? He took my money even though I didn’t need to do it? I asked for my money back because they didn’t do what I paid for. They refused to refund me for anything and denied everything. It made me furious because my eye is clearly asymmetrical and they said the problem was not worse after surgery. Anybody with eyes could see the difference.
> 
> TLDR;
> Rushed me into surgery without even listening to me, kicked me out of the clinic when I was still extremely drugged up and couldn’t even find the door, nose is crooked, eye won’t fully open and is asymmetrical, didn’t do the alarplasty I paid for and refuses to refund me, doctor denies all issues and refuses to take responsibility for any of it and refuses to refund me.
> 
> I’ve planned my revision surgery at different clinics and am going back to Korea in March 2023. This time, I have to shell out $14,000 to get everything fixed. I learned my lesson and will not get something just because it’s cheap. You get what you pay for. Save yourself the heartache and go somewhere else that’s not Opera. Crying right now because my face is messed up. :’(


Please don't cry and I hope you are able to solve your issues and make it even a little bit better. And I want to let you know that my horrible doctor in California was just like this. Many plastic surgeons have over-inflated egos and they will not ever admit to their faults. They find pathetic ways to put the blame on their victims such as lying about how before surgery we already had asymmetrical eyes. No, before and after pictures tell the truth and we know that they are lying. Their arrogance will never allow them to say that they are sorry for making our eyes asymmetrical. It's really pathetic how they try to insult their victims and gaslight us into believing that we had these issues before the surgery even though their lack of skills is obviously the cause of our problems. The worst part is speaking with people who lie as a hobby and have the emotional intelligence of a rock. They seriously don't even consider that even though their patients are already traumatized, they still continue to make their patients feel even worse by lying and insulting their victims.


----------



## puddingway

ccbutnotchanel said:


> Please avoid any recommendations from the large group chat ( green botton) by AllyM, Ivy aka HENRY at all costs! I was suspicious of the admins and the admin recommended Shinseung Plastic Surgery (Dr. Shin Young Shik, http://www.shinseung.com/) which was supposedly good for eyes and DES.
> 
> I foolishly sent my photos to the KakaoTalk (13579jys) from Shinseung Plastic Surgery’s website. Then I raised my suspicions after angering HENRY. HENRY of View Plastic Surgery and Shinseung Plastic Surgery used a sock puppet account to blackmail me with my photos and claimed they have my IP address and threatened to doxx me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595261
> 
> Previously this sock puppet account was named lilly/lily and changed their name to shinseung to threaten me.
> View attachment 5595262
> View attachment 5595263


Oh no, I was considering Shinseung. Why did this Henry message you? And why is he angry? 

The first picture it seemed like the consultant was doing their job okay. If Henry is the person in the second and third pictures, then he doesn't seem to be like the first person who was consulting with you.


----------



## mimi181

Thank you for all the info. 

I think plastic surgery is like playing with your luck. Even with really good doctors have so many successful cases but then there will be some that don’t turn out well. 

I had my DES and epicanthoplasty for 5weeks now. I had researched and went to many consultations. I checked for so many before and after pictures of the doctor I ended up getting my surgery with. But I had a bad luck because my surgery didn’t turn out the way the others are. I’m thinking of getting DES revision when my eyes are completely heal but I’m so scared that I’ll be the unlucky one again…


----------



## robertroberts4946

I'm sorry to hear that. Do you feel comfortable sharing photos? (Can they be edited not to show your full face, if that is not ok with you?)


----------



## nyte103

mimi181 said:


> Thank you for all the info.
> 
> I think plastic surgery is like playing with your luck. Even with really good doctors have so many successful cases but then there will be some that don’t turn out well.
> 
> I had my DES and epicanthoplasty for 5weeks now. I had researched and went to many consultations. I checked for so many before and after pictures of the doctor I ended up getting my surgery with. But I had a bad luck because my surgery didn’t turn out the way the others are. I’m thinking of getting DES revision when my eyes are completely heal but I’m so scared that I’ll be the unlucky one again…


DES revision in particular can be very tricky and you really need to go to someone who knows what they're doing - depends on what you want too, but I've had a doctor flat out tell me that the results might not be that great (it was an online consult and I'm planning on seeing them for a f2f consult)


----------



## Austin7

Thank you for letting us know, never knew there would be clinics like that.


----------

